# No, you don't get to make me wait 10 minutes on a scheduled ride.



## touberornottouber

I get a ride request to go to an apartment. When I arrive it shows me that it is a scheduled ride for 9:45 - 9:55. It is 9:46 so I message them to let them know i am in front of the building (there are 30 buildings in this complex and the GPS is often off). She messages back that she will need a couple minutes. I say "no problem" because I can live with 2-3 minutes. But then she messages back that she "uses the scheduled rides to give her some extra leeway". (she is thinking that she has until 9:55 to come out and is starting to get snooty with me). I consider messaging back to tell her, no, she misunderstood how it works but thought better of it as you never know how they will react. I also consider whether I should just cancel the ride then and there and leave to avoid having to deal with her but decide to let it go.

It finally tells me I can now cancel and get paid. I decide to wait an extra three minutes just to be a nice guy (I really am not a jerk honest). Finally I am over 8 minutes in now. It's 9:54 so I cancel.

She was going to wait to 9:55 to "show me" and make me wait for being "impatient". I wonder how that worked out for her? I drove away about $4.50 richer. Sorry lady but I ain't your butler and your ride was going to be a minimum fare. I am sure she was ont he phone with Uber. Hopefully they told her how it works but I doubt it.


----------



## kingcorey321

Never wait past the 5 minutes. Collect move on . 
Pax should be outside on the curb waiting for you .
With lyft that would of paid you 10 dollars .


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

touberornottouber said:


> I get a ride request to go to an apartment. When I arrive it shows me that it is a scheduled ride for 9:45 - 9:55. It is 9:46 so I message them to let them know i am in front of the building (there are 30 buildings in this complex and the GPS is often off). She messages back that she will need a couple minutes. I say "no problem" because I can live with 2-3 minutes. But then she messages back that she "uses the scheduled rides to give her some extra leeway". (she is thinking that she has until 9:55 to come out and is starting to get snooty with me). I consider messaging back to tell her, no, she misunderstood how it works but thought better of it as you never know how they will react. I also consider whether I should just cancel the ride then and there and leave to avoid having to deal with her but decide to let it go.
> 
> It finally tells me I can now cancel and get paid. I decide to wait an extra three minutes just to be a nice guy (I really am not a jerk honest). Finally I am over 8 minutes in now. It's 9:54 so I cancel.
> 
> She was going to wait to 9:55 to "show me" and make me wait for being "impatient". I wonder how that worked out for her? I drove away about $4.50 richer. Sorry lady but I ain't your butler and your ride was going to be a minimum fare. I am sure she was ont he phone with Uber. Hopefully they told her how it works but I doubt it.


Amazing, how entitled pax are. I always cancel after the minimum 3 minutes wait time The exception would have been if the fare was on destination mode or it was a 2.0 X surge fare.


----------



## touberornottouber

Forgot to mention, not being a rookie, I also turned off Uber and turned on Lyft as I drove away so that I did not get her again. Given the shortage of drivers i am sure she ended up late whereever she was going or just had to walk. She probably had to be there by 10:00am and was just cutting it close.


----------



## BestInDaWest

now this is a topic I can relate to. For uber I have been getting calls in cue as soon as i start a ride. so in some cases customers who scheduled the ride have ample notice to be TTTC. but,in many cases now due to limited drivers the schedualed ride timer is all out of whack. I could arrive 10 minutes late or 10/15 minutes early. You would think due to the limited amount of cars available that they would be all wigged out about getting canceled on and make sure they watch for my arrival . nope,lol a lot of them expect you to just wait. If I feel they are abusing this service and lets face it 22 cents a minute is an abuse all on it's own,I will cancel for no mask and move on. as soon as i do this i get another call. I have warned passangers about this but to no avail. Another example of UBER expecting drivers to just take it up the a**. another thing,I dont notify people when I arrive,it is their responsibility. I dont want to hear go left go right go backwards go upside down. I go to the pin,PERIOD. If they call me and leave nasty messages or start to threaten me via text ,I do not respond. Im not taking an entitled lazy a** with no respect for what I do,who is likely to give me a poor rating for their indiiference and rudeness.


----------



## Illini

I'm gone the second I'm eligible for a no-show fee.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982

I have used Uber on the passenger side, and never could imagine making my driver wait 5 minutes.

I cancel immediately. Unless I am at a college campus or the main club and it is a female name.


----------



## SHalester

Interesting. Uber sent me (as a pax) I could do schedule rides and have 15 minutes from scheduled time to have 'my' driver wait. Really? Like anybody would wait THAT long? Not even sure I'd do that; 15 minutes is a long time to be waiting. 

If only Uber could tap into what the drivers think. :roflmao:


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

SHalester said:


> Interesting. Uber sent me (as a pax) I could do schedule rides and have 15 minutes from scheduled time to have 'my' driver wait. Really? Like anybody would wait THAT long? Not even sure I'd do that; 15 minutes is a long time to be waiting.
> 
> If only Uber could tap into what the drivers think. :roflmao:


- On taxi rates (market rates), the waiting can be profitable at $0.50 / minute. In that case I would gladly wait for the pax.


----------



## Cdub2k

touberornottouber said:


> She was going to wait to 9:55 to "show me" and make me wait for being "impatient".


I doubt that it was that deep man females are always running late for everything just continue to charge them their deserved shuffle learning fees.


----------



## Immoralized

touberornottouber said:


> I get a ride request to go to an apartment. When I arrive it shows me that it is a scheduled ride for 9:45 - 9:55. It is 9:46 so I message them to let them know i am in front of the building (there are 30 buildings in this complex and the GPS is often off). She messages back that she will need a couple minutes. I say "no problem" because I can live with 2-3 minutes. But then she messages back that she "uses the scheduled rides to give her some extra leeway". (she is thinking that she has until 9:55 to come out and is starting to get snooty with me). I consider messaging back to tell her, no, she misunderstood how it works but thought better of it as you never know how they will react. I also consider whether I should just cancel the ride then and there and leave to avoid having to deal with her but decide to let it go.
> 
> It finally tells me I can now cancel and get paid. I decide to wait an extra three minutes just to be a nice guy (I really am not a jerk honest). Finally I am over 8 minutes in now. It's 9:54 so I cancel.
> 
> She was going to wait to 9:55 to "show me" and make me wait for being "impatient". I wonder how that worked out for her? I drove away about $4.50 richer. Sorry lady but I ain't your butler and your ride was going to be a minimum fare. I am sure she was ont he phone with Uber. Hopefully they told her how it works but I doubt it.


If you didn't message she would of been out asap but she probably thought you were hurrying her by messaging. The rider get notified by Uber when you are about to arrive. Always leave when you can get that cancellation fee and Uber doesn't charge them when they report you for leaving the AI just refunds them the fee. Uber doesn't take the fee off you either they just eat it.


----------



## NicFit

Your first mistake was to message the passenger, never call or message to say your have arrived, the app does that and all you do is open yourself up to this kind of BS. Arrive, wait your 5 minutes and leave. They want to call you then deal with it, means they are a little more considerate or have some issue that came up but never wait past the 5 minutes. I’ve never had a good experience when I called the rider, they get all stupid for some reason. You know they already don’t care about your time if they aren’t at the curb when you pull up, calling or messaging them just enables them to waste more of your time. Incoming calls are fine, but never start calling them, for any reason except if there’s a huge issue in you getting there, ie major accident just happened or the road was just closed, other then that I never call a rider


----------



## Invisible

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Amazing, how entitled pax are. I always cancel after the minimum 3 minutes wait time The exception would have been if the fare was on destination mode or it was a 2.0 X surge fare.


Here I thought you'd only give them 60 seconds. &#128512;


----------



## touberornottouber

Cdub2k said:


> I doubt that it was that deep man females are always running late for everything just continue to charge them their deserved shuffle learning fees.


She did say a couple minutes. I gave her about six minutes after that. I may have misread the tone of her last text but it felt like it was a way to tell me "I have until 9:55, quit being so impatient."



NicFit said:


> Your first mistake was to message the passenger, never call or message to say your have arrived, the app does that and all you do is open yourself up to this kind of BS. Arrive, wait your 5 minutes and leave. They want to call you then deal with it, means they are a little more considerate or have some issue that came up but never wait past the 5 minutes. I've never had a good experience when I called the rider, they get all stupid for some reason. You know they already don't care about your time if they aren't at the curb when you pull up, calling or messaging them just enables them to waste more of your time. Incoming calls are fine, but never start calling them, for any reason except if there's a huge issue in you getting there, ie major accident just happened or the road was just closed, other then that I never call a rider


Well I usually don't but at this apartment complex the GPS is often off so I do message at that complex if they aren't there in order to try to save my own time. It gets annoying waiting there.



SHalester said:


> Interesting. Uber sent me (as a pax) I could do schedule rides and have 15 minutes from scheduled time to have 'my' driver wait. Really? Like anybody would wait THAT long? Not even sure I'd do that; 15 minutes is a long time to be waiting.
> 
> If only Uber could tap into what the drivers think. :roflmao:


It definitely let me cancel and gave me a fee before 9:55. If it would have made me wait until 10a I would have been seriously annoyed to the point where I probably would have just canceled and went home.

In this case she asked for a couple minutes. I gave her at least six after that.


----------



## ConkeyCrack

As soon as the timer turns red, IM OUTTA THERE!


----------



## NicFit

touberornottouber said:


> She did say a couple minutes. I gave her about six minutes after that. I may have misread the tone of her last text but it felt like it was a way to tell me "I have until 9:55, quit being so impatient."
> 
> 
> Well I usually don't but at this apartment complex the GPS is often off so I do message at that complex if they aren't there in order to try to save my own time. It gets annoying waiting there.
> 
> 
> It definitely let me cancel and gave me a fee before 9:55. If it would have made me wait until 10a I would have been seriously annoyed to the point where I probably would have just canceled and went home.
> 
> In this case she asked for a couple minutes. I gave her at least six after that.


I understand why but you need to teach them that your time is valuable, the app notifies them you have arrived, if it's wrong then they should call you and say they are too dumb to figure out the app, I get that. If you reach out to them first then it's all bad, they start wasting your time like this. Gotta sit there for the five minutes where they sent you, if they don't call then they will learn by getting charged a cancel fee.

When I first started I tried calling and got nothing but bad experiences from it. I want to do every ride I accept too, but I learned that's where a majority of my issue rides were coming from. They don't respect you if you call them, they will keep treating you bad, I don't get why it's this way but it is. Only time I would call like is said earlier is big traffic issues because then they can understand why you aren't getting to them, and big events so I can tell them where I am, mostly cause that ride is going to be $urge and I'm going to get it done cause it's worth the headache. An apartment pickup without surge I'm assuming? No calls from me, I go to where the app tells me, the rider don't want to fix it then cancel fee and I'm out


----------



## SHalester

touberornottouber said:


> It definitely let me cancel and gave me a fee before 9:55


seems in my market with scheduled rides it is 15 minutes. Cancel before that, no cheese for you.......


----------



## Cvillegordo

On scheduled rides it is typical that the required wait time (until you're eligible for a cancellation fee) is the usual 5 minutes plus an additional portion of the total "scheduled" wait time, normally much more than 5 minutes. You do not automatically qualify for the cancelation fee at the normal 5 minute mark. The timer SOMETIMES 'turns red' at the 5 minute mark on scheduled rides when you arrive early but not usually. I have watched the timer take 10 minutes to turn red. (From a safe hidey hole as I'm not about to EVER let a rider use me as their personal assistant.)


----------



## oldfart

Its not the passengers fault. They scheduled the ride and Uber gave you a 10 minute window to arrive. Nor is it your fault 
That you got there early is on Uber 

having said that, I got one recently where I arrived 20 min before the 10 min window started . What i did was to turn on the Lyft app. If a lyft ride came in I planned to do that ride and return for the Uber passenger. If I couldnt get back in time for the Uber Passenger I would just cancel

As it turned out I got a really long Lyft ride that paid me $212 It was late so I drove home empty, I dont like all those dead miles but It was my last ride of a pretty good week and I still grossed 91 cents per total mile.(which is pretty good for me. I dont know if the Uber passenger missed their flight or not


----------



## touberornottouber

Cvillegordo said:


> On scheduled rides it is typical that the required wait time (until you're eligible for a cancellation fee) is the usual 5 minutes plus an additional portion of the total "scheduled" wait time, normally much more than 5 minutes. You do not automatically qualify for the cancelation fee at the normal 5 minute mark. The timer SOMETIMES 'turns red' at the 5 minute mark on scheduled rides when you arrive early but not usually. I have watched the timer take 10 minutes to turn red. (From a safe hidey hole as I'm not about to EVER let a rider use me as their personal assistant.)


It was pretty curious actually. I saw it count down from about two or three minutes then it turned read and said something like "this ride is eligible for cancellation". Might it depend on when you arrive? In this case I arrived one minute after the start of the window. I'm thinking if someone arrived significantly before the start of the window it might not offer cancellation after five minutes?

As far as I can tell the window just means that the driver will arrive within that time frame. It doesn't mean that the customer can come out at any time between then. If the driver arrives before that time window I am thinking maybe Uber doesn't count that time for the cancellation period until it crosses the start of the window?


----------



## BestInDaWest

touberornottouber said:


> It was pretty curious actually. I saw it count down from about two or three minutes then it turned read and said something like "this ride is eligible for cancellation". Might it depend on when you arrive? In this case I arrived one minute after the start of the window. I'm thinking if someone arrived significantly before the start of the window it might not offer cancellation after five minutes?
> 
> As far as I can tell the window just means that the driver will arrive within that time frame. It doesn't mean that the customer can come out at any time between then. If the driver arrives before that time window I am thinking maybe Uber doesn't count that time for the cancellation period until it crosses the start of the window?


this is how it works....ride scheduled for 10 am you arrive at pick up and timer starts. you arrived at 9:52 am you will get paid a slightly higher wait time for the first 8 minutes..here its like 22 vs 15.75 cents per min. the cancel timer will not start until 10:00 am...at 10:05 you will be eligible for the cancel fee. If you cancel the ride and you did not drive more then 8 min or 6 miles to the pick up you will get the normal 3.98 cancel fee at least thats what they pay here in vegas. If you complete the ride and lets say for arguments sake it was min fare and you drove under those min and distant limits to the pick up you would get the additional 1.60/ 0r 70 whatever it is. In vegas we get paid for long distance after 8 min and 6 miles. so a 25 mile pick up ,although it sucks they dont pay for those first min and miles you will get paid like a regualr trip for the remaining time and miles on top of the fare. if you turn down too many it will affect your account,in addition due to shortages it is irrelavent,you will just continue to get long pick ups anyways. Im sure some of you will think ,no way would i do that,I am telling you that you can do 300/400 a day in a 4 seater here and we are only at 50% capacity as of now. Im sure this will change when all of the government mooches run out money from the government,but for now its nice to know that just about anytime i want i can bring in 2500+ a week without breaking a sweat. just depends on how much you want to work. anyways , this was an expansion on the thread but i just got rolling lol....


----------



## AvisDeene

The only time I wait past the time when I can cancel and get a fee is if I see they have luggage (airports are the best trips I can get) or if I see it's someone who is disabled and needs a little time to walk out. Everyone else can eat shit and learn to be ready when they request the ride.


----------



## Christinebitg

For me, it's debatable whether to wait longer. But I rarely have gotten scheduled rides anyway. Maybe a half dozen in close to 1,000 trips.

But if they want to make a stop or two on the way to somewhere, I'm always game for that.

Why? Because it means I'm getting approximately minimum wage to clean the junk out of my car. I throw away the old paper napkins, candy bar wrappers, and sandwich bags, which I would otherwise be doing on my own time.


----------



## ubermikeo

Why is it that some Pax not have a cancel timer on them while others clearly do?
I never figured this out?


----------



## NicFit

ubermikeo said:


> Why is it that some Pax not have a cancel timer on them while others clearly do?
> I never figured this out?


Probably the version of Uber they are running, some people don't update and older versions don't have it. Maybe a region thing too, who knows with Uber, every city has different things going on


----------



## Cvillegordo

touberornottouber said:


> It was pretty curious actually. I saw it count down from about two or three minutes then it turned read and said something like "this ride is eligible for cancellation". Might it depend on when you arrive? In this case I arrived one minute after the start of the window. I'm thinking if someone arrived significantly before the start of the window it might not offer cancellation after five minutes?
> 
> As far as I can tell the window just means that the driver will arrive within that time frame. It doesn't mean that the customer can come out at any time between then. If the driver arrives before that time window I am thinking maybe Uber doesn't count that time for the cancellation period until it crosses the start of the window?


I'm not sure, it does seem to fluctuate. Tonight I had this gem (screenshots.) The countdown timer started at 20!!


----------



## Immoralized

touberornottouber said:


> It was pretty curious actually. I saw it count down from about two or three minutes then it turned read and said something like "this ride is eligible for cancellation". Might it depend on when you arrive? In this case I arrived one minute after the start of the window. I'm thinking if someone arrived significantly before the start of the window it might not offer cancellation after five minutes?
> 
> As far as I can tell the window just means that the driver will arrive within that time frame. It doesn't mean that the customer can come out at any time between then. If the driver arrives before that time window I am thinking maybe Uber doesn't count that time for the cancellation period until it crosses the start of the window?


When you accept the trip you can see if Uber screwed you on the trip and they got you too early by pressing on ride details on these kind of trips and it'll let you view the time window that the rider has set.

Usually Uber really good as in the rider has set the time for 10am for example and I get there at 9.55am on a normal uberx in which case they get exactly 5 minutes because the window for them to get ready is exactly 10am to 10.15am where the ride is going to pick them up because it is impossible to always be on the exact dot with driver canceling rides.

In which case as soon as it hits 10am and they are not out I cancel and collect my fee and handball it to the next driver that will rock up at 10.05am or 10.10am as Uber will find the next driver in which case the rider still get to where they want to be in the window they expect to be. If they want a bit of time they can order a comfort or premium ride which gives them 10 minutes of wait time extra but that still won't mean extra window time as you can arrive at 0950 and still be able to cancel at 1000. However if you arrived at 1000 then you got to wait 1010 before you can cancel as uber doesn't care about your time you don't make a dime more just waiting the extra 5.

In any case uber automatically notify the rider when they matched and gives the rider an ETA so they can be toes to the curb when you are coming. They get notified again when you get there meaning they can get out and hop in within an additional 5 minute window if you land inside that window if you got there 10 or 20 minutes early because Uber screwed you and you didn't check the ride details then you got to sit that long until you can cancel.


----------



## ng4ever

I am always outside 1 to 3 minutes before car arrives by gps. 

Guess that is how I kept my 5 star rating.


----------



## touberornottouber

Cvillegordo said:


> I'm not sure, it does seem to fluctuate. Tonight I had this gem (screenshots.) The countdown timer started at 20!!
> View attachment 589609


It would be cool if when we see the scheduled trip offer it told us how many minutes until the window started. Also if our ETA was +5 minutes before the window it might be nice if Uber said something like "Scheduled trip does not start until 12:05. Take a quick break on the way?" Then it might not piss drivers off as much. I just don't want to arrive and see "Oh, I have to sit here and wait an extra 10 minutes for this $3 ride".


----------



## Alantc

They need to have it like Lyft does so it doesn't affect your acceptance or cancellation rate in my town they use it because it's hard to get a ride what's stupid is they set the schedule time for so long but I'll go and hit I've arrived most of the time there out in 5 minutes or less if not or they say I scheduled this ride at that time I leave


----------



## mrpjfresh

Lots more riders are scheduling rides because of the lack of drivers and think this is the way to assure a ride. After arriving early by 15 and 20 minutes for two different scheduled rides, I now refuse to drive more than a few minutes for any scheduled/reservation request. And if the ride is a long wait, I just cancel and move on to a rider who is actually ready to go who are plentiful these days. This is just another scam to increase customer service at the expense of driver earnings.


----------



## Dice Man

I cancel immediately when available.
Unless a good surge, my home destination, or I know the passenger in my area.


----------



## 4220.weedshare.tech

then when you wait too long the app dings you for "fraud" or checks in for not moving after 10 minutes lmao

"tech" company

if they schedule it too early your dammed by app, if too late like 2 minutes before "scheduled" time when youre 15 minutes away you get dammed by pax with the 1 star

only accept the 10-15 minute ones thatll at most get me their 10 minutes early since its airport, the rest cancelled because algo rather punish human then offer transparent service


----------



## FLKeys

Scheduled ride 10:00 am - 10:10 am.

You arrive at 10:00 am or later you can cancel at 5 minutes.
You arrive arrive before 10:00 am you can cancel after the difference between you arriving and 5 minutes. Example you arrive at 09:53 am and you can cancel after 12 minutes or 10:05 am. Basically if you arrive before the scheduled window, your timer will start at the point where you can cancel at 5 minutes after the first time in the threshold.


----------



## Benjamin M

I drove over twenty minutes (see my other threads), including getting stuck in bumper to bumper traffic (destination filter), only to discover that it was a scheduled trip - for 25+ minutes after I arrived. 

Yeah, I didn't get paid shit for that. 😂


----------



## Immoralized

Scheduled trips need like a 10 bucks right of the bat payment to the driver not to Uber and I'll help the driver to go the extra mile. These trips are often not worth if uber sent you there early and you got to sit around unpaid for 5-10 minutes and you can't even cancel because you won't get the fee as you are nowhere near their window. Fails as a tech company. Expects ants just to sit there on base rate for free :biggrin: typically of uber really. Absolutely nothing special or different to these trips vs any other ping apart from the chance you could be waiting around a long time.


----------



## NicFit

Immoralized said:


> Scheduled trips need like a 10 bucks right of the bat payment to the driver not to Uber and I'll help the driver to go the extra mile. These trips are often not worth if uber sent you there early and you got to sit around unpaid for 5-10 minutes and you can't even cancel because you won't get the fee as you are nowhere near their window. Fails as a tech company. Expects ants just to sit there on base rate for free :biggrin: typically of uber really. Absolutely nothing special or different to these trips vs any other ping apart from the chance you could be waiting around a long time.


I never did get that, want an advance trip? Pay extra for the ride, think of it as an included tip. I turn down most scheduled ride because they mostly want to go to some far off place that doesn't have a return trip. Maybe an extra $10 will make me take some


----------



## UberChiefPIT

BestInDaWest said:


> this is how it works....ride scheduled for 10 am you arrive at pick up and timer starts. you arrived at 9:52 am you will get paid a slightly higher wait time for the first 8 minutes..here its like 22 vs 15.75 cents per min. the cancel timer will not start until 10:00 am...at 10:05 you will be eligible for the cancel fee. If you cancel the ride and you did not drive more then 8 min or 6 miles to the pick up you will get the normal 3.98 cancel fee at least thats what they pay here in vegas. If you complete the ride and lets say for arguments sake it was min fare and you drove under those min and distant limits to the pick up you would get the additional 1.60/ 0r 70 whatever it is. In vegas we get paid for long distance after 8 min and 6 miles. so a 25 mile pick up ,although it sucks they dont pay for those first min and miles you will get paid like a regualr trip for the remaining time and miles on top of the fare. if you turn down too many it will affect your account,in addition due to shortages it is irrelavent,you will just continue to get long pick ups anyways. Im sure some of you will think ,no way would i do that,I am telling you that you can do 300/400 a day in a 4 seater here and we are only at 50% capacity as of now. Im sure this will change when all of the government mooches run out money from the government,but for now its nice to know that just about anytime i want i can bring in 2500+ a week without breaking a sweat. just depends on how much you want to work. anyways , this was an expansion on the thread but i just got rolling lol....


First mistake was sending her a message with anything other than "I've arrived."

Second mistake was replying to her.

Third and final mistake was wanting to be a nice guy to someone who obviously didn't care about your time.

Drive at 5.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Ive been hitting the "ive arrived" button because sometimes the gps shows im 5 minutes away. 
I dont know that it helps but
I was on a $5 surge this morning 
and drove 10 minutes to a ride. 
After i get there i see its a
scheduled ride and the timer says 
18 minutes before i can noshow it. 
This isnt the pax doing it this is our old buddy uber. 
I just cancelled it and moved on. 
The whole area was still surging anyway


----------



## Cvillegordo

I have pax argue that the scheduled window of time is "their" time and that since they scheduled the ride, they are allowed ("I have the right...") to wait until the very last minute of that block of time. This is particularly annoying when it is at a restaurant, you are parked directly in front looking at them, and they are obviously the closer. This is on uber, they shouldn't be pushing the ride out 20 minutes early; but it's on YOU to decide if you want to waste 10+ minutes of your time, often at peak busy times. Clearly it is better not to debate anything, especially by text. I let them know when I arrive, usually ask when they plan to leave, and wait 5 minutes maximum UNLESS they insist that the wait time is theirs to use. In that case, I just cancel and leave. In my area, short 2-3 minute trips at peak times are very lucrative, see screenshot for an example; why would I sit anywhere for 10-15 minutes when I'm practically guaranteed to complete at least two short rides in that time?







Pax in these situations have told me that Uber drivers cancel on them frequently and I take the time to explain the scheduled ride thing. Doing my part to educate the riding public, one person at a time!


----------



## Immoralized

Cvillegordo said:


> I have pax argue that the scheduled window of time is "their" time and that since they scheduled the ride, they are allowed ("I have the right...") to wait until the very last minute of that block of time. This is particularly annoying when it is at a restaurant, you are parked directly in front looking at them, and they are obviously the closer. This is on uber, they shouldn't be pushing the ride out 20 minutes early; but it's on YOU to decide if you want to waste 10+ minutes of your time, often at peak busy times. Clearly it is better not to debate anything, especially by text. I let them know when I arrive, usually ask when they plan to leave, and wait 5 minutes maximum UNLESS they insist that the wait time is theirs to use. In that case, I just cancel and leave. In my area, short 2-3 minute trips at peak times are very lucrative, see screenshot for an example; why would I sit anywhere for 10-15 minutes when I'm practically guaranteed to complete at least two short rides in that time?
> View attachment 590253
> Pax in these situations have told me that Uber drivers cancel on them frequently and I take the time to explain the scheduled ride thing. Doing my part to educate the riding public, one person at a time!


It just uber way to sell your time because it doesn't matter for them and doesn't cost them a single cent to provide and extra level of service for the rider on ur dime. Meanwhile they still collect full service fees you don't have to worry about that. You'll think they'll discount their commission to make up for the extra work and wait time? Nope :biggrin: pimp you out for free to the rider.

I treat it like any other ride and if it not particularly busy i wait it out even if Uber window is a bit too eager to get a driver early and mill around. At least in my zone i can view the window after the trip is accepted but that information would be much better if it was shown before the trip has been accepted so you don't have to mill around. From what I see a lot of drivers don't have any information about the trip until they arrive at location.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

touberornottouber said:


> you never know how they will react.


Thats why "they" never get in my car!



Immoralized said:


> Nope :biggrin:


Hey, if anyone here is gonna' comment on the subject of pimping whoever out, it's me. Got it?....Good!&#128170;&#128526;


----------



## FLKeys

I drive at a certain time on a certain day where there are not many driver if any driving other than me. Got a ping and showed up, 20 minute wait on a scheduled ride two mile trip. I cancelled and moved on. Got rewarded with a nice $30 trip followed by a $23 trip back toward where I started. Got a ping for the original place and it was the same person. No scheduled trip this time. I took him. He questioned why I cancelled on him earlier and I explained why. He was now late for work and upset with me. Got a nice 1 ⭐ from him.

He knows drivers are very limited at that time, that is why he uses the scheduled feature. I told him it costs me money and I will no longer accept his request if it comes as a scheduled ride. I said if I'm available I'll be here, I'm not giving up a potentially more profitable trip while I sit there waiting for him. 

The following week he scheduled again. I declined. Did another ride and Uber sent me his ride gain as a scheduled trip. Declined again. Did another trip and got his request again as a regular trip. Declined again and went and sat in his parking lot. He asked if I was working and I said yes, he said the app shows no drivers available. I said sorry, the app must not be matching us because you gave me a poor rating on the last ride. I got another ping a few minutes later. About 30 minutes later I see him getting in a Taxi. Late for work again.

He could of walked to work in the time he waited for a ride.

Will see what happens next week.


----------



## rkozy

kingcorey321 said:


> Never wait past the 5 minutes. Collect move on .


On Uber scheduled rides, you can't collect until you're five minutes past the opening frame of a scheduled pick up time. In other words, if the scheduled pickup time is 9:30-9:40, and Uber dispatches you there at 9:15, you are stuck waiting 20 minutes before you can even cancel with a fee.

This crap has been happening quite frequently lately. I'll accept a request (they don't give you the pickup timeframe until you are there) and when I arrive, the countdown timer for a no-show fee will start at 13-14 minutes in many cases. One time it was 18 minutes. Utter horsesh!t what this company is doing with their scheduled pickups.


----------



## Cvillegordo

It p.isses me off that uber will continue to push trips back to you again after you declined them once. This happened to me last night with a 90 minute trip; three times! I choose not to take long trips at night, or at all. WTF is Uber forcing me to reduce my acceptance rate by repeatedly pushing the same trip to me?


----------



## rkozy

FLKeys said:


> I drive at a certain time on a certain day where there are not many driver if any driving other than me. Got a ping and showed up, 20 minute wait on a scheduled ride two mile trip. I cancelled and moved on. Got rewarded with a nice $30 trip followed by a $23 trip back toward where I started.


I got an Uber scheduled pick-up that sent me 18 minutes early. Hell no! So, I threw on Lyft and picked up a ride close by. The lady on Lyft gave me $5 tip. Her destination wasn't too terribly far from the Uber scheduled pick-up -- that I left running the whole time I was giving my Lyft ride -- so I headed back to start that.

I wound up showing up five minutes late for the Uber pax, but they didn't complain. I took her to work and she was quite pleasant about it.



Cvillegordo said:


> WTF is Uber forcing me to reduce my acceptance rate by repeatedly pushing the same trip to me?


Unless you're worried about keeping your acceptance rating high for the useless Uber Pro perks, I wouldn't waste any time fretting about it. That's the psychological game Uber is playing. They know if you're going accept 85% of the crap rides they throw you, eventually you'll break.

Uber Pro is the biggest mindf*ck they've perpetrated against drivers. It isn't worth the hassle. Your dead miles will go through the roof if you try to maintain 85% acceptance.



Immoralized said:


> I treat it like any other ride and if it not particularly busy i wait it out even if Uber window is a bit too eager to get a driver early and mill around. At least in my zone i can view the window after the trip is accepted but that information would be much better if it was shown before the trip has been accepted so you don't have to mill around. From what I see a lot of drivers don't have any information about the trip until they arrive at location.


There is a small icon in the ping notification that it is a scheduled pickup. There's a little clock-looking thing but you can hardly see it. When you're driving and looking at the ping info, you have a split second to decide.

I've started rejecting most pings that indicate its a scheduled ride. Sometimes, I will gamble if it is close enough to my present location. If the total wait time is 10 minutes, I'm typically okay with that. Anything over 10, and the Lyft app goes on for nearby riders. The poor Uber sucker will get cancelled, or stuck watching me drive a Lyft pax on their smartphone.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

rkozy said:


> I got an Uber scheduled pick-up that sent me 18 minutes early. Hell no! So, I threw on Lyft and picked up a ride close by. The lady on Lyft gave me $5 tip. Her destination wasn't too terribly far from the Uber scheduled pick-up -- that I left running the whole time I was giving my Lyft ride -- so I headed back to start that.
> 
> I wound up showing up five minutes late for the Uber pax, but they didn't complain. I took her to work and she was quite pleasant about it.
> 
> 
> Unless you're worried about keeping your acceptance rating high for the useless Uber Pro perks, I wouldn't waste any time fretting about it. That's the psychological game Uber is playing. They know if you're going accept 85% of the crap rides they throw you, eventually you'll break.
> 
> Uber Pro is the biggest mindf*ck they've perpetrated against drivers. It isn't worth the hassle. Your dead miles will go through the roof if you try to maintain 85% acceptance.
> 
> 
> There is a small icon in the ping notification that it is a scheduled pickup. There's a little clock-looking thing but you can hardly see it. When you're driving and looking at the ping info, you have a split second to decide.
> 
> I've started rejecting most pings that indicate its a scheduled ride. Sometimes, I will gamble if it is close enough to my present location. If the total wait time is 10 minutes, I'm typically okay with that. Anything over 10, and the Lyft app goes on for nearby riders. The poor Uber sucker will get cancelled, or stuck watching me drive a Lyft pax on their smartphone.


Scheduled trips used to be profitable, especially ones going to the airport and a guaranteed airport return trip. Now, they are used by cheapo pax who use it with the belief that it will allow them to avoid paying surge, or that Uber will guarantee that they will picked up. Now, I just avoid them like a root canal. -o: -o: -o:


----------



## rkozy

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Scheduled trips used to be profitable, especially ones going to the airport and a guaranteed airport return trip. Now, they are used by cheapo pax who use it with the belief that it will allow them to avoid paying surge, or that Uber will guarantee that they will picked up. Now, I just avoid them like a root canal. -o: -o: -o:


I think it is also an outgrowth from the lack of available rideshare drivers. These pax used to be able to throw out a request any time of day and have a car within 10 minutes. Now, it seems like (at least in my market) many pax are waiting over an hour to score a driver. So, they figure by scheduling their ride, they won't have to play Uber roulette.

Problem is, Uber is getting so stupid with their dispatching protocol, it is forcing drivers like myself to abandon scheduled pickups altogether. This is a truly dumb organization for being a so-called "technology company."


----------



## HonkyTonk

Always message that you've arrived... Often, the GPS "thinks" you're still several minutes away. PAX wouldn't know, otherwise....


----------



## FLKeys

HonkyTonk said:


> Always message that you've arrived... Often, the GPS "thinks" you're still several minutes away. PAX wouldn't know, otherwise....


I have found this varies by area, however in my primary area it holds true. App tells PAX I am 5 minutes away when I am 1 Minute away. Often PAX is in the car and we are a mile down the road and their app beeps that I have arrived.


----------



## touberornottouber

rkozy said:


> I think it is also an outgrowth from the lack of available rideshare drivers. These pax used to be able to throw out a request any time of day and have a car within 10 minutes. Now, it seems like (at least in my market) many pax are waiting over an hour to score a driver. So, they figure by scheduling their ride, they won't have to play Uber roulette.
> 
> Problem is, Uber is getting so stupid with their dispatching protocol, it is forcing drivers like myself to abandon scheduled pickups altogether. This is a truly dumb organization for being a so-called "technology company."


With Lyft I learned quickly to never take a scheduled ride because they would always take it away from me once I actually accepted it. It was like Lyft was just trolling me. lol Now I just roll my eyes and say "no way!" when I see a scheduled ride is available.



HonkyTonk said:


> Always message that you've arrived... Often, the GPS "thinks" you're still several minutes away. PAX wouldn't know, otherwise....


I do that when my spidey sense tingles and tells me something is wrong. Such as in this case at a apartment complex where the gps is off. We're damned if we do, damned if we don't though because doing what you suggest could be interpreted as rushing the customer by some of them. Also if you contact them right away and the address is wrong they will usually want you to drive to the new address. Usually this is no big deal but when it is over a mile away or ten more minutes due to traffic it makes waiting for the 5 minutes to cancel more iffy. For that reason absent a good reason to do otherwise I typically wait 1-3 minutes before contacting the customer.


----------



## Jimmy44

touberornottouber said:


> I get a ride request to go to an apartment. When I arrive it shows me that it is a scheduled ride for 9:45 - 9:55. It is 9:46 so I message them to let them know i am in front of the building (there are 30 buildings in this complex and the GPS is often off). She messages back that she will need a couple minutes. I say "no problem" because I can live with 2-3 minutes. But then she messages back that she "uses the scheduled rides to give her some extra leeway". (she is thinking that she has until 9:55 to come out and is starting to get snooty with me). I consider messaging back to tell her, no, she misunderstood how it works but thought better of it as you never know how they will react. I also consider whether I should just cancel the ride then and there and leave to avoid having to deal with her but decide to let it go.
> 
> It finally tells me I can now cancel and get paid. I decide to wait an extra three minutes just to be a nice guy (I really am not a jerk honest). Finally I am over 8 minutes in now. It's 9:54 so I cancel.
> 
> She was going to wait to 9:55 to "show me" and make me wait for being "impatient". I wonder how that worked out for her? I drove away about $4.50 richer. Sorry lady but I ain't your butler and your ride was going to be a minimum fare. I am sure she was ont he phone with Uber. Hopefully they told her how it works but I doubt it.


You did the right thing !



touberornottouber said:


> With Lyft I learned quickly to never take a scheduled ride because they would always take it away from me once I actually accepted it. It was like Lyft was just trolling me. lol Now I just roll my eyes and say "no way!" when I see a scheduled ride is available.
> 
> 
> I do that when my spidey sense tingles and tells me something is wrong. Such as in this case at a apartment complex where the gps is off. We're damned if we do, damned if we don't though because doing what you suggest could be interpreted as rushing the customer by some of them. Also if you contact them right away and the address is wrong they will usually want you to drive to the new address. Usually this is no big deal but when it is over a mile away or ten more minutes due to traffic it makes waiting for the 5 minutes to cancel more iffy. For that reason absent a good reason to do otherwise I typically wait 1-3 minutes before contacting the customer.


Yea those scheduled rides are not worth it.
You have to rearrange your schedule and they can end up bumbing you at the last minute.



touberornottouber said:


> With Lyft I learned quickly to never take a scheduled ride because they would always take it away from me once I actually accepted it. It was like Lyft was just trolling me. lol Now I just roll my eyes and say "no way!" when I see a scheduled ride is available.
> 
> 
> I do that when my spidey sense tingles and tells me something is wrong. Such as in this case at a apartment complex where the gps is off. We're damned if we do, damned if we don't though because doing what you suggest could be interpreted as rushing the customer by some of them. Also if you contact them right away and the address is wrong they will usually want you to drive to the new address. Usually this is no big deal but when it is over a mile away or ten more minutes due to traffic it makes waiting for the 5 minutes to cancel more iffy. For that reason absent a good reason to do otherwise I typically wait 1-3 minutes before contacting the customer.


Yea those scheduled rides are not worth it.
You have to rearrange your schedule and they can end up bumbing you at the last minute.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

FLKeys said:


> Got a ping for the original place and it was the same person. No scheduled trip this time. I took him.


Why would you take that pax after cancelling on him, earlier? Of course, he's going to issue you a 1* rating. Never, ever do that!


----------



## Jimmy44

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Why would you take that pax after cancelling on him, earlier? Of course, he's going to issue you a 1* rating. Never, ever do that!


Good advice


----------



## BestInDaWest

just finished for the day...my next to last call was a scheduled ride i arrived 18 minutes early....waited for two minutes then cancelled..im not going to engage a person on the phone who thinks its ok to make a driver wait that long. this is uber's fault,if they compensated in 2021 dollars instead of 1803 dollars this wouldent even be an issue. good luck getting another ride lol


----------



## Jimmy44

BestInDaWest said:


> just finished for the day...my next to last call was a scheduled ride i arrived 18 minutes early....waited for two minutes then cancelled..im not going to engage a person on the phone who thinks its ok to make a driver wait that long. this is uber's fault,if they compensated in 2021 dollars instead of 1803 dollars this wouldent even be an issue. good luck getting another ride lol


Nice to know Uber is still Uber even in the pandemic


----------



## Aerodrifting

Damn you waited 8 mins? 4 min 50 seconds door is locked and car starts rolling, 5 min mark instant cancel, I don't care if you wave at me from the back view mirror.


----------



## Jimmy44

Aerodrifting said:


> Damn you waited 8 mins? 4 min 50 seconds door is locked and car starts rolling, 5 min mark instant cancel, I don't care if you wave at me from the back view mirror.


You know I try to read every situation differently.
I have a soft spot for kids and parents.
If the parent is being held up by the child I cut them slack.
It makes me feel good and Karma is a *****.


----------



## Big Lou

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> - On taxi rates (market rates), the waiting can be profitable at $0.50 / minute. In that case I would gladly wait for the pax.


There should be a "wait" fee for, lets say, $0.40 a minute on top of the total wait time when canceled. That would be the wait fee plus the cancellation fee. 
We'll see that any day now.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Jimmy44 said:


> Karma is a @@@@@.


Only to those who believe in that crap!


----------



## Disgusted Driver

rkozy said:


> On Uber scheduled rides, you can't collect until you're five minutes past the opening frame of a scheduled pick up time. In other words, if the scheduled pickup time is 9:30-9:40, and Uber dispatches you there at 9:15, you are stuck waiting 20 minutes before you can even cancel with a fee.
> 
> This crap has been happening quite frequently lately. I'll accept a request (they don't give you the pickup timeframe until you are there) and when I arrive, the countdown timer for a no-show fee will start at 13-14 minutes in many cases. One time it was 18 minutes. Utter horsesh!t what this company is doing with their scheduled pickups.


Not necessarily true. I got passed the first time they sent me a wait 20 minutes in the middle of a streak ping so I canceled as no face mask and wrote support for the cancelation fee just because I was really annoyed. Got my 4 bucks.


----------



## Jimmy44

Big Lou said:


> There should be a "wait" fee for, lets say, $0.40 a minute on top of the total wait time when canceled. That would be the wait fee plus the cancellation fee.
> We'll see that any day now.


Usually if recommendations make sense they will not be accepted.



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Only to those who believe in that crap!


Well being patient with a single mom trying to gather the kids to get to an appointment is the right thing as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Jimmy44 said:


> Usually if recommendations make sense they will not be accepted.
> 
> 
> Well being patient with a single mom trying to gather the kids to get to an appointment is the right thing as far as I am concerned.


Ok. Fine with me.


----------



## Universewontbend

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Only to those who believe in that crap!


Every action has equal and opposite reaction &#129300;&#129323;


----------



## Jimmy44

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ok. Fine with me.


Yea I read each situation independently.
I have also cancelled rides if they call and are jerks.


----------



## touberornottouber

Aerodrifting said:


> Damn you waited 8 mins? 4 min 50 seconds door is locked and car starts rolling, 5 min mark instant cancel, I don't care if you wave at me from the back view mirror.


Yeah, I'm usually way too nice to people.


----------



## Jimmy44

touberornottouber said:


> Yeah, I'm usually way too nice to people.


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## rkozy

Disgusted Driver said:


> Not necessarily true. I got passed the first time they sent me a wait 20 minutes in the middle of a streak ping so I canceled as no face mask and wrote support for the cancelation fee just because I was really annoyed. Got my 4 bucks.


I suppose that might work okay if you only did that once in a blue moon. However, I'm getting these ridiculous wait times nearly every time I log into Uber. The pax seemed convinced this is the only way they can get a driver now, so all of them are using it. I'm running into five or six of these extended wait scenarios every day I drive.

If I cancelled for "no mask" five times every time I logged into the app, it seems Uber might start investigating my claims. You know the pax are going to be ticked, because they'll get accused by Uber and they're probably paying the cancel fee you just collected. Seems like you could risk deactivation if you leaned on this too heavily.


----------



## bobby747

SHalester said:


> Interesting. Uber sent me (as a pax) I could do schedule rides and have 15 minutes from scheduled time to have 'my' driver wait. Really? Like anybody would wait THAT long? Not even sure I'd do that; 15 minutes is a long time to be waiting.
> 
> If only Uber could tap into what the drivers think. :roflmao:


I got one at rush hour 18 mins early GTFO let 99% pass unless xl far to an airport or something. i took off awile my stop trips button is broke. on purpose i am sure. stacked uber rides appear like lyft sometimes. never going to me pro in a covid time. over 20k rides. and dont care if i ever am. put filter in for 3 miles south get 20 miles north. thanks for being a valued partner


----------



## Jimmy44

rkozy said:


> I suppose that might work okay if you only did that once in a blue moon. However, I'm getting these ridiculous wait times nearly every time I log into Uber. The pax seemed convinced this is the only way they can get a driver now, so all of them are using it. I'm running into five or six of these extended wait scenarios every day I drive.
> 
> If I cancelled for "no mask" five times every time I logged into the app, it seems Uber might start investigating my claims. You know the pax are going to be ticked, because they'll get accused by Uber and they're probably paying the cancel fee you just collected. Seems like you could risk deactivation if you leaned on this too heavily.


I have not driven for a year so not familiar with current app.
It does not surprise me to hear that these problems are chronic and Uber does not deal with them.
May 1st I will start driving again and start facing these Stark realities.


----------



## Big Lou

Jimmy44 said:


> I have not driven for a year so not familiar with current app.
> It does not surprise me to hear that these problems are chronic and Uber does not deal with them.
> May 1st I will start driving again and start facing these Stark realities.


That's my target month too Jimmy44


----------



## rkozy

Jimmy44 said:


> It does not surprise me to hear that these problems are chronic and Uber does not deal with them.


Uber creates them. It would be very simple for them to change the dispatching algorithm so you're not arriving 20 minutes before the scheduled pick-up time. Unfortunately, they have so few drivers that they are treating scheduled rides with very high priority. That means yanking whatever driver is available prematurely, so they don't venture out of range for the pickup time.

Uber doesn't care if we have to wait 20 minutes. They make the same money regardless. What they are doing is creating more hostility for the passenger and the driver.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Universewontbend said:


> Every action has equal and opposite reaction &#129300;&#129323;


Ok. If you say so, then it must be irrefutable! &#128528;


----------



## Disgusted Driver

rkozy said:


> I suppose that might work okay if you only did that once in a blue moon. However, I'm getting these ridiculous wait times nearly every time I log into Uber. The pax seemed convinced this is the only way they can get a driver now, so all of them are using it. I'm running into five or six of these extended wait scenarios every day I drive.
> 
> If I cancelled for "no mask" five times every time I logged into the app, it seems Uber might start investigating my claims. You know the pax are going to be ticked, because they'll get accused by Uber and they're probably paying the cancel fee you just collected. Seems like you could risk deactivation if you leaned on this too heavily.


Oh, for sure. You can't go to the well too often. Once I've accepted i can see if it's a "reservation". If there's too much wait time I cancel there and then. I only go to the well if I'm on a streak or have a big sticky surge i don't want to lose.


----------



## Jimmy44

I


bobby747 said:


> I got one at rush hour 18 mins early GTFO let 99% pass unless xl far to an airport or something. i took off awile my stop trips button is broke. on purpose i am sure. stacked uber rides appear like lyft sometimes. never going to me pro in a covid time. over 20k rides. and dont care if i ever am. put filter in for 3 miles south get 20 miles north. thanks for being a valued partner


I will start driving again May 1st.
All of these issues really make me remember how frustrating driving can be.
With UI available until September it really makes you think twice about returning.


----------



## Boca Ratman

FLKeys said:


> Declined again and went and sat in his parking lot.


&#128518;&#129315;&#128514; you enjoyed that too didn't you?

I'm glad I'm not the only one who does things like this.



Jimmy44 said:


> Well being patient with a single mom


You're now fooling anyone. It's only because you know she puts out.


----------



## rkozy

Disgusted Driver said:


> Oh, for sure. You can't go to the well too often. Once I've accepted i can see if it's a "reservation". If there's too much wait time I cancel there and then. I only go to the well if I'm on a streak or have a big sticky surge i don't want to lose.


It certainly is a game of chance. I try to keep my cancels low, so if I have to use one, I won't be putting myself in the dog house.

I haven't seen a stick surge in months. I think they eliminated them in my market, which is odd. Every Uber passenger I get says they have an incredibly difficult time finder a driver. You'd think Uber would incentivize driving here, but I guess not.


----------



## Jimmy44

rkozy said:


> It certainly is a game of chance. I try to keep my cancels low, so if I have to use one, I won't be putting myself in the dog house.
> 
> I haven't seen a stick surge in months. I think they eliminated them in my market, which is odd. Every Uber passenger I get says they have an incredibly difficult time finder a driver. You'd think Uber would incentivize driving here, but I guess not.


Like I said before just about every sane suggestion offered on this forum will be rejected by Uber.
That is the frustrating part.
These people are smart but they simply refuse to do things that would benefit drivers and riders and thus Uber itself.
It's almost like they would rather lose money then do something positive for there drivers and to a lesser extent passengers.
But this has been Uber ever since they just quit the great things they were doing for the driver's during the 180 days of change.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

rkozy said:


> It certainly is a game of chance. I try to keep my cancels low, so if I have to use one, I won't be putting myself in the dog house.
> 
> I haven't seen a stick surge in months. I think they eliminated them in my market, which is odd. Every Uber passenger I get says they have an incredibly difficult time finder a driver. You'd think Uber would incentivize driving here, but I guess not.


Here's the problem with surge in your market. We were the same way till 2 months ago. 
It seems to take two things to make surge :

1) more demand than supply
2) a minimum number of requests

You are probably missing number 2. I don't know the exact numbers and it may vary from place to place but for example if you have 30 people requesting in a 5 minute period but only 10 drivers you will probably see surge. If you have 6 requesting and 2 drivers you probably won't see surge.


----------



## rkozy

Disgusted Driver said:


> You are probably missing number 2. I don't know the exact numbers and it may vary from place to place but for example if you have 30 people requesting in a 5 minute period but only 10 drivers you will probably see surge. If you have 6 requesting and 2 drivers you probably won't see surge.


I don't know what the exact reason is. I do know back in January and before, the surge was happening all the time, and at times when you wouldn't expect it. I typically drive 8:00 am - 4:00 pm. In January, I was getting sticky surges on every ride I took, even the ones at 1:45pm when there was almost no demand.

I suspect that because the driver availability was -- and continues to be -- so poor here, Uber just eliminated the surge altogether. It was probably costing them business, since the few riders they had were getting charged peak fares during off-peak times...like 1:45pm. Perhaps Uber will bring back the surge once both pax and drivers come back in larger numbers.

The problem is, drivers have always been scarce in my market, and the elimination of the surge is a huge obstacle to keeping drivers logged on here. Pre-pandemic, I drove about 75% Uber, 25% Lyft because the money was better on Uber. Since Uber has eliminated the surge, I can actually do better with Lyft. Now I'm driving 75% Lyft and 25% Uber.


----------



## FLKeys

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Why would you take that pax after cancelling on him, earlier? Of course, he's going to issue you a 1* rating. Never, ever do that!


I do it all the time, rarely do I get down rated. There are some markets I drive in that I would not do this. I treat every market different based on my past experiences there.


----------



## Jimmy44

rkozy said:


> I don't know what the exact reason is. I do know back in January and before, the surge was happening all the time, and at times when you wouldn't expect it. I typically drive 8:00 am - 4:00 pm. In January, I was getting sticky surges on every ride I took, even the ones at 1:45pm when there was almost no demand.
> 
> I suspect that because the driver availability was -- and continues to be -- so poor here, Uber just eliminated the surge altogether. It was probably costing them business, since the few riders they had were getting charged peak fares during off-peak times...like 1:45pm. Perhaps Uber will bring back the surge once both pax and drivers come back in larger numbers.
> 
> The problem is, drivers have always been scarce in my market, and the elimination of the surge is a huge obstacle to keeping drivers logged on here. Pre-pandemic, I drove about 75% Uber, 25% Lyft because the money was better on Uber. Since Uber has eliminated the surge, I can actually do better with Lyft. Now I'm driving 75% Lyft and 25% Uber.


Very Interesting about how Uber is adjusting the surges.
Again Uber knows that by eliminating surges they are hurting drivers. 
May 1st is right around the corner and returning to work is going to be very interesting.



FLKeys said:


> I do it all the time, rarely do I get down rated. There are some markets I drive in that I would not do this. I treat every market different based on my past experiences there.


I like your idea of treating every market different.
I have found in my market cancelling then picking up is a death node for feedback.
It's like giving the rider a second chance to screw you over.


----------



## rkozy

Jimmy44 said:


> Very Interesting about how Uber is adjusting the surges.
> Again Uber knows that by eliminating surges they are hurting drivers.
> May 1st is right around the corner and returning to work is going to be very interesting.


I'm sure each market is different. Many drivers on UP.net are posting in-app pictures that show the surge is alive and well where they drive. I can tell you, it is completely dead here...but not because of lack of ridership. In fact, the Uber app goes crazy with requests whenever I throw it on. It's just that none of these many requests are translating into surge fares.

Back when my market did have the surge active, I could be logged on for ten minutes straight and not get a surge fare. So, either there were too many drivers logged on (which doesn't make sense; driver supply was higher then so why would it surge?) or passengers weren't actually sending out requests because they saw how much a fare would cost them.

Personally, I think it is the latter cause. Uber had to remove the surge fares here because nobody was going to pay big bucks for a ride at 2:00 in the afternoon, even though Uber's algorithm determined the supply/demand ratio warranted such a price. Basically, Uber has scrapped the surge in markets where riders don't embrace it. Their philosophy -- at least here -- seems to be a base fare booked is better than a surge fare that goes un-booked.

Your market might be an entirely different story.


----------



## Christinebitg

Disgusted Driver said:


> It seems to take two things to make surge :
> 
> 1) more demand than supply
> 2) a minimum number of requests


Nope, not even close, hon.

What is required and sufficient to cause surge is one thing, and one thing only.

A shortage of drivers in an area.

That's why there's the infamous diassapearing surge. Because you chase it there, and once you get there, well... you're there, so the surge disappears.


----------



## FLKeys

rkozy said:


> I'm sure each market is different. Many drivers on UP.net are posting in-app pictures that show the surge is alive and well where they drive. I can tell you, it is completely dead here...but not because of lack of ridership. In fact, the Uber app goes crazy with requests whenever I throw it on. It's just that none of these many requests are translating into surge fares.
> 
> Back when my market did have the surge active, I could be logged on for ten minutes straight and not get a surge fare. So, either there were too many drivers logged on (which doesn't make sense; driver supply was higher then so why would it surge?) or passengers weren't actually sending out requests because they saw how much a fare would cost them.
> 
> Personally, I think it is the latter cause. Uber had to remove the surge fares here because nobody was going to pay big bucks for a ride at 2:00 in the afternoon, even though Uber's algorithm determined the supply/demand ratio warranted such a price. Basically, Uber has scrapped the surge in markets where riders don't embrace it. Their philosophy -- at least here -- seems to be a base fare booked is better than a surge fare that goes un-booked.
> 
> Your market might be an entirely different story.


My primary market rarely sees surge. I can go online with Delivery turned on and immediately get a ping. Check the time stamp on it and it is an hour old. As soon as I start the delivery I get a stacked ping, time stamp shows 45 minutes old. Start that delivery and get another stacked ping, 20 minutes old. So when I went online there were at least 3 deliveries hanging out there waiting for a driver to be near by yet no surge to entice drivers to come to that area or go online. In the past year and 4 months I have seen maybe 3 surges in this particular market area.


----------



## Jimmy44

rkozy said:


> I'm sure each market is different. Many drivers on UP.net are posting in-app pictures that show the surge is alive and well where they drive. I can tell you, it is completely dead here...but not because of lack of ridership. In fact, the Uber app goes crazy with requests whenever I throw it on. It's just that none of these many requests are translating into surge fares.
> 
> Back when my market did have the surge active, I could be logged on for ten minutes straight and not get a surge fare. So, either there were too many drivers logged on (which doesn't make sense; driver supply was higher then so why would it surge?) or passengers weren't actually sending out requests because they saw how much a fare would cost them.
> 
> Personally, I think it is the latter cause. Uber had to remove the surge fares here because nobody was going to pay big bucks for a ride at 2:00 in the afternoon, even though Uber's algorithm determined the supply/demand ratio warranted such a price. Basically, Uber has scrapped the surge in markets where riders don't embrace it. Their philosophy -- at least here -- seems to be a base fare booked is better than a surge fare that goes un-booked.
> 
> Your market might be an entirely different story.


I agree with you that Uber would do that but don't agree with there reasoning.
A daytime rider is more appt to be going to work or school or Dr. appt. etc.
You can't decide not to go to these appointments.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

FLKeys said:


> I do it all the time, rarely do I get down rated. There are some markets I drive in that I would not do this. I treat every market different based on my past experiences there.


Ok. I however, regardless of what market I find myself in, never pick up the same pax after I cancel. You're just inviting problems.


----------



## rkozy

Jimmy44 said:


> I agree with you that Uber would do that but don't agree with there reasoning.
> A daytime rider is more appt to be going to work or school or Dr. appt. etc.
> You can't decide not to go to these appointments.


You are correct, but many people who don't have their own set of wheels do have back-up alternatives (i.e. a relative, mass transit, etc.) they can utilize when Uber is out of their price range. I'm sensing that Uber began to realize they were losing potential base fares because the surge pricing was scaring off pax.

In markets like mine, where people are excruciatingly tight with their money, Uber has two choices: 1) Lose business to the competition, or 2) reduce fares to a level they'll pay.

It seems Uber has chosen option #2, and that is why driver supply in my market will never be adequate. Uber doesn't care. Making some money here is better than making no money at all.


----------



## Jimmy44

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ok. I however, regardless of what market I find myself in, never pick up the same pax after I cancel. You're just inviting problems.


I agree



rkozy said:


> You are correct, but many people who don't have their own set of wheels do have back-up alternatives (i.e. a relative, mass transit, etc.) they can utilize when Uber is out of their price range. I'm sensing that Uber began to realize they were losing potential base fares because the surge pricing was scaring off pax.
> 
> In markets like mine, where people are excruciatingly tight with their money, Uber has two choices: 1) Lose business to the competition, or 2) reduce fares to a level they'll pay.
> 
> It seems Uber has chosen option #2, and that is why driver supply in my market will never be adequate. Uber doesn't care. Making some money here is better than making no money at all.


I personally as a driver would role the dice with potential for less rides at surge pricing.
But like I said Uber will take the side that favors Uber and to heck with drivers.


----------



## rkozy

Jimmy44 said:


> I personally as a driver would role the dice with potential for less rides at surge pricing.
> But like I said Uber will take the side that favors Uber and to heck with drivers.


Uber will have better luck keeping customers happy with more drivers driving, but you only have customers when they are willing to pay for your product. In my market, people seem unwilling to embrace surge pricing for routine appointments. One has to be sufficiently intoxicated before the value of Uber's service becomes more apparent.


----------



## Jimmy44

rkozy said:


> Uber will have better luck keeping customers happy with more drivers driving, but you only have customers when they are willing to pay for your product. In my market, people seem unwilling to embrace surge pricing for routine appointments. One has to be sufficiently intoxicated before the value of Uber's service becomes more apparent.


Your reading your market and I understand how you feel.
I was initiated into Uber summer of 2016 when surges were the diet of the day.
I would here some people voicing there displeasure but they were in my car while they complained.
At special events like concerts or ball games surges were thru the roof and people took them anyway.
The passengers knew if they waited a half hour the surges would go down and many of them did.
I guess what I am saying is the surges will set the market and people will adjust to it.
Surges also bring more drivers into the industry which will bring surges down as we have experienced.
Most of my passengers say they much prefer Uber over cabs or buses for the cleanliness and comfort and speed getting to there destination.
So I say let the algas decide on the surges and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## GREATSMILE1

Immoralized said:


> It just uber way to sell your time because it doesn't matter for them and doesn't cost them a single cent to provide and extra level of service for the rider on ur dime. Meanwhile they still collect full service fees you don't have to worry about that. You'll think they'll discount their commission to make up for the extra work and wait time? Nope :biggrin: pimp you out for free to the rider.
> 
> I treat it like any other ride and if it not particularly busy i wait it out even if Uber window is a bit too eager to get a driver early and mill around. At least in my zone i can view the window after the trip is accepted but that information would be much better if it was shown before the trip has been accepted so you don't have to mill around. From what I see a lot of drivers don't have any information about the trip until they arrive at location.


Whenever I click "See Pickup Info" it shows the time the trip is scheduled for...i.immediately decline. I'm not waiting out a scheduled ride that's 20 to 30 minutes out. That's crazy ridiculous. I have been seeing these a lot lately. Beware of those between 7-8 a.m. because they're likely minors too lazy to catch the bus or whatever which really pisses me off. I usually log off during that time window. Let other drivers get accused of touching children /kidnapping them/getting in an accident to get raked over the coals, etc. I'm not a babysitter- I don't do unaccompanied minors PERIOD. If I happen upon one, I wait to get my cancellation fee and bail. Uber needs to step their technology up a few notches. The identification verification for vague forms of payment is a step in the right direction. I sure hope Lyft follows suit.


----------



## FLKeys

GREATSMILE1 said:


> Whenever I click "See Pickup Info" it shows the time the trip is scheduled for...i.immediately decline. I'm not waiting out a scheduled ride that's 20 to 30 minutes out. That's crazy ridiculous. I have been seeing these a lot lately. Beware of those between 7-8 a.m. because they're likely minors too lazy to catch the bus or whatever which really pisses me off. I usually log off during that time window. Let other drivers get accused of touching children /kidnapping them/getting in an accident to get raked over the coals, etc. I'm not a babysitter- I don't do unaccompanied minors PERIOD. If I happen upon one, I wait to get my cancellation fee and bail. Uber needs to step their technology up a few notches. The identification verification for vague forms of payment is a step in the right direction. I sure hope Lyft follows suit.


If you don't report unaccompanied minors to Uber they will never know. Most in my experience are using a parents account any way. Take the time to report them to Uber so those accounts could possibly get flagged. Decline for no-show and they will just order another ride and get a driver that will take them.


----------



## rkozy

Jimmy44 said:


> So I say let the algas decide on the surges and let the chips fall where they may.


Once the algorithms start costing Uber revenue, that's when the human side of this equation will take over. Algorithms don't care about shareholder satisfaction, but executives certainly do. Algorithms are tasked with trying to squeeze as much money from a situation as possible. Machines don't actually understand the complexities of human nature. They just turn it into data points that can be manipulated on a spreadsheet.

In a sentence: Places that will support algorithm-based pricing will continue to see surges, and places that don't will be treated with base fare kid gloves.

Businesses don't exist to make employees money. They exist to make the business money.


----------



## GREATSMILE1

FLKeys said:


> If you don't report unaccompanied minors to Uber they will never know. Most in my experience are using a parents account any way. Take the time to report them to Uber so those accounts could possibly get flagged. Decline for no-show and they will just order another ride and get a driver that will take them.


FLKeys I always report them. What I'd really love to know is if Uber DOES anything about it. I hear they deactivate drivers immediately for far less without being proved guilty. Seems to me you'd immediately deactivate a lazy or irresponsible adult who always claims they never knew about the policy/drivers do it all the time&#128580;. It will never cease to amaze me how people have no qualms putting their precious children in the vehicle of a complete stranger. Worse than that are the minors who obtain Uber accounts fraudulently. FYI...I have personally watched another Uber driver swoop in and pick up that minor. There lays the problem...one of them anyway. Drivers aren't on the same accord. Many of them don't read, understand, or care about platforms policies and procedures...until they get caught, feigning ignorance. Pisses me off.


----------



## FLKeys

Har


GREATSMILE1 said:


> FLKeys I always report them. What I'd really love to know is if Uber DOES anything about it. I hear they deactivate drivers immediately for far less without being proved guilty. Seems to me you'd immediately deactivate a lazy or irresponsible adult who always claims they never knew about the policy/drivers do it all the time&#128580;. It will never cease to amaze me how people have no qualms putting their precious children in the vehicle of a complete stranger. Worse than that are the minors who obtain Uber accounts fraudulently. FYI...I have personally watched another Uber driver swoop in and pick up that minor. There lays the problem...one of them anyway. Drivers aren't on the same accord. Many of them don't read, understand, or care about platforms policies and procedures...until they get caught, feigning ignorance. Pisses me off.


Hard to say if Uber acts on it. I live in a small community people wise and see repeat PAX multiple times every week. I have yet to ever get a repeat request from a minor that I reported.

I have transported 2 minors over the years. One had a card showing she was an emancipated youth, I choose to take her to work while her car was broke down and being repaired. The other was stranded on the side of the road with a broken bike. He was trying to get to work. I took him and his bike back home and then took him to work so he was not late. These were special circumstances and I respected the teens for trying to make something in life. The ones that want a ride to school, to a friends house, or back home from a party are on their own.


----------



## Jimmy44

rkozy said:


> Once the algorithms start costing Uber revenue, that's when the human side of this equation will take over. Algorithms don't care about shareholder satisfaction, but executives certainly do. Algorithms are tasked with trying to squeeze as much money from a situation as possible. Machines don't actually understand the complexities of human nature. They just turn it into data points that can be manipulated on a spreadsheet.
> 
> In a sentence: Places that will support algorithm-based pricing will continue to see surges, and places that don't will be treated with base fare kid gloves.
> 
> Businesses don't exist to make employees money. They exist to make the business money.





GREATSMILE1 said:


> Whenever I click "See Pickup Info" it shows the time the trip is scheduled for...i.immediately decline. I'm not waiting out a scheduled ride that's 20 to 30 minutes out. That's crazy ridiculous. I have been seeing these a lot lately. Beware of those between 7-8 a.m. because they're likely minors too lazy to catch the bus or whatever which really pisses me off. I usually log off during that time window. Let other drivers get accused of touching children /kidnapping them/getting in an accident to get raked over the coals, etc. I'm not a babysitter- I don't do unaccompanied minors PERIOD. If I happen upon one, I wait to get my cancellation fee and bail. Uber needs to step their technology up a few notches. The identification verification for vague forms of payment is a step in the right direction. I sure hope Lyft follows suit.


You make good points.
I can't believe when a child gets in my vehicle.
They are almost always accompanied by a phone call from a parent or guardian or older sibling with information and or direction.
I find it hard to believe that they would even allow there child in a stranger's car.



GREATSMILE1 said:


> Whenever I click "See Pickup Info" it shows the time the trip is scheduled for...i.immediately decline. I'm not waiting out a scheduled ride that's 20 to 30 minutes out. That's crazy ridiculous. I have been seeing these a lot lately. Beware of those between 7-8 a.m. because they're likely minors too lazy to catch the bus or whatever which really pisses me off. I usually log off during that time window. Let other drivers get accused of touching children /kidnapping them/getting in an accident to get raked over the coals, etc. I'm not a babysitter- I don't do unaccompanied minors PERIOD. If I happen upon one, I wait to get my cancellation fee and bail. Uber needs to step their technology up a few notches. The identification verification for vague forms of payment is a step in the right direction. I sure hope Lyft follows suit.


I only did scheduled rides with Lyft a couple of times. The results were so bad I vowed never ever do them again.


----------



## GREATSMILE1

FLKeys said:


> Har
> 
> Hard to say if Uber acts on it. I live in a small community people wise and see repeat PAX multiple times every week. I have yet to ever get a repeat request from a minor that I reported.
> 
> I have transported 2 minors over the years. One had a card showing she was an emancipated youth, I choose to take her to work while her car was broke down and being repaired. The other was stranded on the side of the road with a broken bike. He was trying to get to work. I took him and his bike back home and then took him to work so he was not late. These were special circumstances and I respected the teens for trying to make something in life. The ones that want a ride to school, to a friends house, or back home from a party are on their own.


Absolutely. I have addresses locked in of many of the schools, skating rinks, and family fun centers. So when I approach I'm already prepared. Sometimes it's adults with kids. But it's usually kids by themselves or two kids. Which burns my ass.&#128545;I wish people would stop doing that!



FLKeys said:


> Har
> 
> Hard to say if Uber acts on it. I live in a small community people wise and see repeat PAX multiple times every week. I have yet to ever get a repeat request from a minor that I reported.
> 
> I have transported 2 minors over the years. One had a card showing she was an emancipated youth, I choose to take her to work while her car was broke down and being repaired. The other was stranded on the side of the road with a broken bike. He was trying to get to work. I took him and his bike back home and then took him to work so he was not late. These were special circumstances and I respected the teens for trying to make something in life. The ones that want a ride to school, to a friends house, or back home from a party are on their own.


FLKeys understand those special circumstances. But what I'm talking about here are ignorant and YES ghetto G- H -E -T- T -O riders who use Uber and Lyft as their everyday transportation like your car is theirs or you're their chauffeur. They try to run that guilt trip about not having a car. Hey, take that up with yourself...that has absolutely nothing to do with me. Facts!



Jimmy44 said:


> You make good points.
> I can't believe when a child gets in my vehicle.
> They are almost always accompanied by a phone call from a parent or guardian or older sibling with information and or direction.
> I find it hard to believe that they would even allow there child in a stranger's car.
> 
> 
> I only did scheduled rides with Lyft a couple of times. The results were so bad I vowed never ever do them again.


My experience has been more good than bad. I just don't understand why a driver gets them 15 to 30 minutes in advance. That's inefficient and ridiculous.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Christinebitg said:


> Nope, not even close, hon.
> 
> What is required and sufficient to cause surge is one thing, and one thing only.
> 
> A shortage of drivers in an area.
> 
> That's why there's the infamous diassapearing surge. Because you chase it there, and once you get there, well... you're there, so the surge disappears.


It's not nearly that simple anymore.

It definitely is not simply a lack of drivers. It used to be, way back 2015-16. I used to be able to get a surge started by putting the pin where it showed no drivers available and requesting a ride. I used an old phone and set up multiple accounts and used to get the surge up and keep it up.

It has evolved since then. Off and on today, all day there are going periods of no drivers available. I'll log on and get bombarded with 15-20 minutes away request. Not one surge all day. I have even been requesting a ride when no driver available.

I also noticed, during the early days of the pandemic, it would surge down town on the weekend even though everything was closed and it was past curfew. Most likely because they were using historical data to predict demand/surge.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

Boca Ratman said:


> It's not nearly that simple anymore.
> 
> It definitely is not simply a lack of drivers. It used to be, way back 2015-16. I used to be able to get a surge started by putting the pin where it showed no drivers available and requesting a ride. I used an old phone and set up multiple accounts and used to get the surge up and keep it up.
> 
> It has evolved since then. Off and on today, all day there are going periods of no drivers available. I'll log on and get bombarded with 15-20 minutes away request. Not one surge all day. I have even been requesting a ride when no driver available.
> 
> I also noticed, during the early days of the pandemic, it would surge down town on the weekend even though everything was closed and it was past curfew. Most likely because they were using historical data to predict demand/surge.


The bean counters at Uber have discovered they make more money by restricting surge even if there are insufficient drivers. They would rather make some commission from low fares than no commission from no fares. I would imagine that in the smaller markets, very few pax would be willing to pay surge.


----------



## somedriverguy

FLKeys said:


> I drive at a certain time on a certain day where there are not many driver if any driving other than me. Got a ping and showed up, 20 minute wait on a scheduled ride two mile trip. I cancelled and moved on. Got rewarded with a nice $30 trip followed by a $23 trip back toward where I started. Got a ping for the original place and it was the same person. No scheduled trip this time. I took him. He questioned why I cancelled on him earlier and I explained why. He was now late for work and upset with me. Got a nice 1 ⭐ from him.
> 
> He knows drivers are very limited at that time, that is why he uses the scheduled feature. I told him it costs me money and I will no longer accept his request if it comes as a scheduled ride. I said if I'm available I'll be here, I'm not giving up a potentially more profitable trip while I sit there waiting for him.
> 
> The following week he scheduled again. I declined. Did another ride and Uber sent me his ride gain as a scheduled trip. Declined again. Did another trip and got his request again as a regular trip. Declined again and went and sat in his parking lot. He asked if I was working and I said yes, he said the app shows no drivers available. I said sorry, the app must not be matching us because you gave me a poor rating on the last ride. I got another ping a few minutes later. About 30 minutes later I see him getting in a Taxi. Late for work again.
> 
> He could of walked to work in the time he waited for a ride.
> 
> Will see what happens next week.


"Oh, well, if you hadn't down-rated me I could have given you a ride. 4☆ or less and UBER won't match us for 6 months."



Boca Ratman said:


> It's not nearly that simple anymore.
> 
> It definitely is not simply a lack of drivers. It used to be, way back 2015-16. I used to be able to get a surge started by putting the pin where it showed no drivers available and requesting a ride. I used an old phone and set up multiple accounts and used to get the surge up and keep it up.
> 
> It has evolved since then. Off and on today, all day there are going periods of no drivers available. I'll log on and get bombarded with 15-20 minutes away request. Not one surge all day. I have even been requesting a ride when no driver available.
> 
> I also noticed, during the early days of the pandemic, it would surge down town on the weekend even though everything was closed and it was past curfew. Most likely because they were using historical data to predict demand/surge.


Its fun on the anniversary of a big concert to pull 3.5 x and 4.0 x on a tuesday.


----------



## Boca Ratman

somedriverguy said:


> Its fun on the anniversary of a big concert to pull 3.5 x and 4.0 x on a tuesday.


Ya know, I never thought about that but it could explain why there are +$18 surges for what looks like no apparent reason.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Boca Ratman said:


> I used an old phone and set up multiple accounts and used to get the surge up and keep it up.


Nice&#128076;


----------



## Christinebitg

Boca Ratman said:


> It has evolved since then.


That's entirely possible. I haven't driven for Uber in the last 13 months.

I'll be back out there when the free cheese gets turned off. For now, I don't even have a requirement to look for work, due to my age.

Don't get me wrong, I think the change in the law was a bad idea. That's a separate issue though.


----------



## phoneguy

touberornottouber said:


> I get a ride request to go to an apartment. When I arrive it shows me that it is a scheduled ride for 9:45 - 9:55. It is 9:46 so I message them to let them know i am in front of the building (there are 30 buildings in this complex and the GPS is often off). She messages back that she will need a couple minutes. I say "no problem" because I can live with 2-3 minutes. But then she messages back that she "uses the scheduled rides to give her some extra leeway". (she is thinking that she has until 9:55 to come out and is starting to get snooty with me). I consider messaging back to tell her, no, she misunderstood how it works but thought better of it as you never know how they will react. I also consider whether I should just cancel the ride then and there and leave to avoid having to deal with her but decide to let it go.
> 
> It finally tells me I can now cancel and get paid. I decide to wait an extra three minutes just to be a nice guy (I really am not a jerk honest). Finally I am over 8 minutes in now. It's 9:54 so I cancel.
> 
> She was going to wait to 9:55 to "show me" and make me wait for being "impatient". I wonder how that worked out for her? I drove away about $4.50 richer. Sorry lady but I ain't your butler and your ride was going to be a minimum fare. I am sure she was ont he phone with Uber. Hopefully they told her how it works but I doubt it.


I live outside of Pittsburgh, so there are not a lot of drivers around anytime much less now. I have gotten this several times, person schedule to 8:00 to 8:10, but uber pings me and I arrive at 7:50, then it expects me to wait the 10 minutes before the 5 minute cancel timer begins. I call the person and tell them that uber has me show up early, if they are ready we go, otherwise I cancel and move on, it is not worth waiting. I now check to see if it is a schedule trip, check the start time and compare it to the estimated arrived time from google maps, and if there is a 10 minute window, I call the person to tell them that I am going to arrive at 7:50 and to be ready. If they say anything but OK, I cancel the trip. I am not waiting anymore with the shortage of drivers, good luck.


----------



## Cvillegordo

Boca Ratman said:


> It's not nearly that simple anymore.
> 
> It definitely is not simply a lack of drivers. It used to be, way back 2015-16. I used to be able to get a surge started by putting the pin where it showed no drivers available and requesting a ride. I used an old phone and set up multiple accounts and used to get the surge up and keep it up.
> 
> It has evolved since then. Off and on today, all day there are going periods of no drivers available. I'll log on and get bombarded with 15-20 minutes away request. Not one surge all day. I have even been requesting a ride when no driver available.
> 
> I also noticed, during the early days of the pandemic, it would surge down town on the weekend even though everything was closed and it was past curfew. Most likely because they were using historical data to predict demand/surge.


Our nightly "promotions" are restricted to the small downtown area of Charlottesville, VA and the central area around the university. There was the same promotion last night, even though nearly everything downtown is closed on Mondays, and the students typically don't move around as much. 90% of the requests I took were outside that area and only several were students; there was a good amount of traffic to/from a Covid vaccination site. So these promotions are either based on historical data or a tactic to get more drivers to come out in order to service all the requests that are NOT from downtown. It's like; "Why are you luring me into the downtown area at all when clearly it is not busy?" Expand the promotions to more realistic areas! In spite of these AI games I made $190 in 7 hours; 22 trips of which only two qualified for the $5/trip promotion.


----------



## 208476

touberornottouber said:


> View attachment 591905​I get a ride request to go to an apartment. When I arrive it shows me that it is a scheduled ride for 9:45 - 9:55. It is 9:46 so I message them to let them know i am in front of the building (there are 30 buildings in this complex and the GPS is often off). She messages back that she will need a couple minutes. I say "no problem" because I can live with 2-3 minutes. But then she messages back that she "uses the scheduled rides to give her some extra leeway". (she is thinking that she has until 9:55 to come out and is starting to get snooty with me). I consider messaging back to tell her, no, she misunderstood how it works but thought better of it as you never know how they will react. I also consider whether I should just cancel the ride then and there and leave to avoid having to deal with her but decide to let it go.
> 
> It finally tells me I can now cancel and get paid. I decide to wait an extra three minutes just to be a nice guy (I really am not a jerk honest). Finally I am over 8 minutes in now. It's 9:54 so I cancel.
> 
> She was going to wait to 9:55 to "show me" and make me wait for being "impatient". I wonder how that worked out for her? I drove away about $4.50 richer. Sorry lady but I ain't your butler and your ride was going to be a minimum fare. I am sure she was ont he phone with Uber. Hopefully they told her how it works but I doubt it.


----------



## HonkyTonk

How the @#$%^ can a PAX not be ready for their ride? They deserve to miss it and then wait another 40 minutes for the next one.


----------



## SpinalCabbage

I haven't driven in a long time, but the last time I did the cancellation fee was $10 on a scheduled trip. When you arrive early, text the pax and when they tell you that it isn't time tell them to reorder when they are ready and then cancel per the pax request. Collect your fee and move on. Hotels/motels near the airport can generate quite a lot of these scheduled trips. Not sure if Uber has closed this particular loophole, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## imacie

Well apparently we have to wait ten minutes now when a comfort trip is late to get a cancellation fee, happened to me first time tonight. Pretty annoying. Never notified of the change of policy by Uber.


----------



## FLKeys

imacie said:


> Well apparently we have to wait ten minutes now when a comfort trip is late to get a cancellation fee, happened to me first time tonight. Pretty annoying. Never notified of the change of policy by Uber.


In my area is was 10 minute wait for Comfort from the day they started it.


----------



## GREATSMILE1

imacie said:


> Well apparently we have to wait ten minutes now when a comfort trip is late to get a cancellation fee, happened to me first time tonight. Pretty annoying. Never notified of the change of policy by Uber.


I agree that is annoying. I had a great start this early a.m. with Uber. All of my scheduled trips were sent to me and I didn't have to wait on any of my guests! 👍🏿I think my Destination Filter helped...no ring around the rosy driving all over the city!


----------



## dapperstache

kingcorey321 said:


> Never wait past the 5 minutes. Collect move on .
> Pax should be outside on the curb waiting for you .
> With lyft that would of paid you 10 dollars .


There are still drivers that wait?

If it's peak hours, you'd better be flagging me down as I arrive, or you'll be finding yourself another driver. I am not sitting idle for 2 minutes unless it's mid day/early evening/weekday. There's zero chance I wait long enough to collect a cancellation fee.

As far as scheduled rides go, I've blacklisted them. Pax are using them as hacks to avoid surge. I'll start accepting them when Uber starts paying .50 a minute wait time after 2 minutes. In the event one slips past, as soon as I realize, it's an automatic cancel.

Hell, I cancel _any _trips with stops or _any _special requests.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> The bean counters at Uber have discovered they make more money by restricting surge even if there are insufficient drivers. They would rather make some commission from low fares than no commission from no fares. I would imagine that in the smaller markets, very few pax would be willing to pay surge.


Yes, the bean counters are getting very smart (and very clever).

The UE promos have been getting tweaked in Pittsburgh over the past several weeks, with the number of trips required to hit the top-tier reward slowly going up. This is a difficult thing to explain to anyone who isn't from Pittsburgh and doesn't currently drive here, but to be as simple as possible: It's not easy to average 3 deliveries per hour here. Sometimes you get lucky and it is easy, but - on average - it's closer to 2.5 (the 3rd delivery extends into the next hour).

So, Uber has been increasing the # of deliveries needed on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays from (started at) 12 between 4pm and 10pm, to (now) 18 to get the top reward.

That's hard to do, and I was literally sitting in a drive-thru line tonight at 9:54pm, when my +trip ping came in to give me my 18th delivery. It was from the same store, extended my drive time 18 minutes in opposite direction of home (made my drive home 1 hour and 25 minutes), and a lousy fee. But I had to take it, or I would have left $38 on the table.

Pittsburgh market is tough for drive times and deliveries per hour. Yinz who know the area know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Erik M

touberornottouber said:


> View attachment 591905​I get a ride request to go to an apartment. When I arrive it shows me that it is a scheduled ride for 9:45 - 9:55. It is 9:46 so I message them to let them know i am in front of the building (there are 30 buildings in this complex and the GPS is often off). She messages back that she will need a couple minutes. I say "no problem" because I can live with 2-3 minutes. But then she messages back that she "uses the scheduled rides to give her some extra leeway". (she is thinking that she has until 9:55 to come out and is starting to get snooty with me). I consider messaging back to tell her, no, she misunderstood how it works but thought better of it as you never know how they will react. I also consider whether I should just cancel the ride then and there and leave to avoid having to deal with her but decide to let it go.
> 
> It finally tells me I can now cancel and get paid. I decide to wait an extra three minutes just to be a nice guy (I really am not a jerk honest). Finally I am over 8 minutes in now. It's 9:54 so I cancel.
> 
> She was going to wait to 9:55 to "show me" and make me wait for being "impatient". I wonder how that worked out for her? I drove away about $4.50 richer. Sorry lady but I ain't your butler and your ride was going to be a minimum fare. I am sure she was ont he phone with Uber. Hopefully they told her how it works but I doubt it.


Should have canceled and sat there until she came out and then explained to her how it works....that's really being a nice guy!!


----------



## DRB720

Had a regular ping on Wednesday midday around Collegeville PA. Regular house. Didn't say "Scheduled" or the new "Reservation" on the ping. I was less than 5 mins away from pickup so I took it. Once I got to the street did I see it was scheduled for roughly 25 minutes out (e.g. it was about 1pm when I got the ping, the scheduled time was for 1:30-1:45). I noticed on the timer it was counting from about 18:00 and down. No way in hell am I waiting. Cancel and drive away. My time is worth much more than the $4.00 cancel fee for waiting 18-odd minutes.


----------



## Uberchampion

Illini said:


> I'm gone the second I'm eligible for a no-show fee.


I usually leave about 45 seconds before the timer is up. I slowly inch away. If you're not in my car by 4 minutes, I assume you're not going to come at all. I've had people chase me, wave their hands frantically up and down, scream at the top of their lungs asking me to wait... These are the small joys I get from doing Uber.


----------



## GREATSMILE1

dapperstache said:


> There are still drivers that wait?
> 
> If it's peak hours, you'd better be flagging me down as I arrive, or you'll be finding yourself another driver. I am not sitting idle for 2 minutes unless it's mid day/early evening/weekday. There's zero chance I wait long enough to collect a cancellation fee.
> 
> As far as scheduled rides go, I've blacklisted them. Pax are using them as hacks to avoid surge. I'll start accepting them when Uber starts paying .50 a minute wait time after 2 minutes. In the event one slips past, as soon as I realize, it's an automatic cancel.
> 
> Hell, I cancel _any _trips with stops or _any _special requests.


Very surprisingly, my weekend with Uber's scheduled trips went smooth and easy. Every trip request fell in synch...I had less than 10 minute drives between pickups, and arrived at almost all scheduled trips I was sent within less than 5 minutes of the waiting window. Met my Quest bonus goal too!🤑Great job Uber! 👍🏿Now do it again...Lyft...do you 👀 this?😁


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Christinebitg said:


> Nope, not even close, hon.
> 
> What is required and sufficient to cause surge is one thing, and one thing only.
> 
> A shortage of drivers in an area.
> 
> That's why there's the infamous diassapearing surge. Because you chase it there, and once you get there, well... you're there, so the surge disappears.


If a lack of drivers without requests was causing a surge the suburbs and boonies 
would be surging all the time. 
The exact opposite is whats happening here
If you want to make any money at this
you have to go to the city. 
Thats where the calls and the surges are.
Reason why your surge disappears is because you are too far away from it 
when you begin to chase and demand
gets filled by the time you get there.


----------



## Christinebitg

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If a lack of drivers without requests was causing a surge the suburbs and boonies
> would be surging all the time.


Maybe you can give me an explanation for why Memorial Park in Houston often is in surge. It's 1,464 acres with a golf course, hiking trails, and a few ball fields. There are no trips that originate from there. None.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Christinebitg said:


> Maybe you can give me an explanation for why Memorial Park in Houston often is in surge. It's 1,464 acres with a golf course, hiking trails, and a few ball fields. There are no trips that originate from there. None.


In my over 25k trips Ive made numerous pickups and dropoffs at golf courses. 
You dont think anyone that played ball or watched a game had to use uber to get 
there or back? 
I cant tell you about texas but i can tell 
you all you need to know about surges


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

25rides7daysaweek said:


> In my over 25k trips Ive made numerous pickups and dropoffs at golf courses.
> You dont think anyone that played ball or watched a game had to use uber to get
> there or back?
> I cant tell you about texas but i can tell
> you all you need to know about surges
> This is about 75 square mile area
> on a tuesday afternoon
> View attachment 592892


----------



## Christinebitg

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You dont think anyone that played ball or watched a game had to use uber to get
> there or back?


Apparently they don't here in Texas. I've had just under 1,000 trips, and I've never picked up or dropped off at a golf course.


----------



## icowrich

The first time I ever used Uber as a passenger, I was shocked at how quickly the driver arrived and I wasn't ready. But, I was at least apologetic about it and tipped him for waiting so long. I can't imagine someone who uses Uber every day expecting a driver to wait like that without being told in advance that there'd be a tip involved.


----------



## Prius Mike

touberornottouber said:


> It was pretty curious actually. I saw it count down from about two or three minutes then it turned read and said something like "this ride is eligible for cancellation". Might it depend on when you arrive? In this case I arrived one minute after the start of the window. I'm thinking if someone arrived significantly before the start of the window it might not offer cancellation after five minutes?
> 
> As far as I can tell the window just means that the driver will arrive within that time frame. It doesn't mean that the customer can come out at any time between then. If the driver arrives before that time window I am thinking maybe Uber doesn't count that time for the cancellation period until it crosses the start of the window?


The 5-minute cancellation countdown starts once the arrival window starts. In other words, if you arrive 2 minutes early, you get to wait 7 minutes before you can cancel with a fee. I've taken to checking the trip for my arrival time vs the scheduled time. Arriving before the window = cancel.


----------



## Ted Fink

Prius Mike said:


> The 5-minute cancellation countdown starts once the arrival window starts. In other words, if you arrive 2 minutes early, you get to wait 7 minutes before you can cancel with a fee. I've taken to checking the trip for my arrival time vs the scheduled time. Arriving before the window = cancel.


THIS.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

Prius Mike said:


> The 5-minute cancellation countdown starts once the arrival window starts. In other words, if you arrive 2 minutes early, you get to wait 7 minutes before you can cancel with a fee. I've taken to checking the trip for my arrival time vs the scheduled time. Arriving before the window = cancel.


 Are you sure the countdown time doesn't begin when you are less than 60 feet from the pin?


----------



## The super uber

touberornottouber said:


> View attachment 591905​I get a ride request to go to an apartment. When I arrive it shows me that it is a scheduled ride for 9:45 - 9:55. It is 9:46 so I message them to let them know i am in front of the building (there are 30 buildings in this complex and the GPS is often off). She messages back that she will need a couple minutes. I say "no problem" because I can live with 2-3 minutes. But then she messages back that she "uses the scheduled rides to give her some extra leeway". (she is thinking that she has until 9:55 to come out and is starting to get snooty with me). I consider messaging back to tell her, no, she misunderstood how it works but thought better of it as you never know how they will react. I also consider whether I should just cancel the ride then and there and leave to avoid having to deal with her but decide to let it go.
> 
> It finally tells me I can now cancel and get paid. I decide to wait an extra three minutes just to be a nice guy (I really am not a jerk honest). Finally I am over 8 minutes in now. It's 9:54 so I cancel.
> 
> She was going to wait to 9:55 to "show me" and make me wait for being "impatient". I wonder how that worked out for her? I drove away about $4.50 richer. Sorry lady but I ain't your butler and your ride was going to be a minimum fare. I am sure she was ont he phone with Uber. Hopefully they told her how it works but I doubt it.


Wait the standard time..then cancel...time is 🤑


----------



## Igimba331999

I have learned to love the sound of a pax screaming, "No no no, I'm right here! I'm coming! Stop! Gawdammit!". Seems to feel very similar to my former favorite "Yes, Yes, Yes! Right there!! I'm coming. Don't stop please don't stop!".


----------



## Biglik

My favorite is waiting for the pax for 5 minutes, cancelling the ride and as I'm pulling off I get a message "You just pulled off!!""🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Diamondraider

Immoralized said:


> If you didn't message she would of been out asap but she probably thought you were hurrying her by messaging. The rider get notified by Uber when you are about to arrive. Always leave when you can get that cancellation fee and Uber doesn't charge them when they report you for leaving the AI just refunds them the fee. Uber doesn't take the fee off you either they just eat it.


I press “i have arrived” as a time stamp for the cancellation. Then I screen shot the message showing the Uber clock and the phone clock. 

There are too many pu’s where the 5 min timer doesn’t start. This process is complete when I screen shot the message again showing 5+ have elapsed. Then I cancel and collect. 

The screen shots are for the fees that Uber tries to retain.


----------



## Diamondraider

Christinebitg said:


> For me, it's debatable whether to wait longer. But I rarely have gotten scheduled rides anyway. Maybe a half dozen in close to 1,000 trips.
> 
> But if they want to make a stop or two on the way to somewhere, I'm always game for that.
> 
> Why? Because it means I'm getting approximately minimum wage to clean the junk out of my car. I throw away the old paper napkins, candy bar wrappers, and sandwich bags, which I would otherwise be doing on my own time.





Christinebitg said:


> For me, it's debatable whether to wait longer. But I rarely have gotten scheduled rides anyway. Maybe a half dozen in close to 1,000 trips.
> 
> But if they want to make a stop or two on the way to somewhere, I'm always game for that.
> 
> Why? Because it means I'm getting approximately minimum wage to clean the junk out of my car. I throw away the old paper napkins, candy bar wrappers, and sandwich bags, which I would otherwise be doing on my own time.


In Boston, almost 40% of my requests are reserved/scheduled. Awful


----------



## Rideshare Dude

touberornottouber said:


> View attachment 591905​I get a ride request to go to an apartment. When I arrive it shows me that it is a scheduled ride for 9:45 - 9:55. It is 9:46 so I message them to let them know i am in front of the building (there are 30 buildings in this complex and the GPS is often off). She messages back that she will need a couple minutes. I say "no problem" because I can live with 2-3 minutes. But then she messages back that she "uses the scheduled rides to give her some extra leeway". (she is thinking that she has until 9:55 to come out and is starting to get snooty with me). I consider messaging back to tell her, no, she misunderstood how it works but thought better of it as you never know how they will react. I also consider whether I should just cancel the ride then and there and leave to avoid having to deal with her but decide to let it go.
> 
> It finally tells me I can now cancel and get paid. I decide to wait an extra three minutes just to be a nice guy (I really am not a jerk honest). Finally I am over 8 minutes in now. It's 9:54 so I cancel.
> 
> She was going to wait to 9:55 to "show me" and make me wait for being "impatient". I wonder how that worked out for her? I drove away about $4.50 richer. Sorry lady but I ain't your butler and your ride was going to be a minimum fare. I am sure she was ont he phone with Uber. Hopefully they told her how it works but I doubt it.


I cancel after the required five minutes unless I peaked at the destination and it is a good paying ride to an area I want to end up in.


----------



## Diamondraider

Cvillegordo said:


> It p.isses me off that uber will continue to push trips back to you again after you declined them once. This happened to me last night with a 90 minute trip; three times! I choose not to take long trips at night, or at all. WTF is Uber forcing me to reduce my acceptance rate by repeatedly pushing the same trip to me?


Uber no longer sends the ping to the closest available driver. 

Uber now sends a driver a request from the pax that has been waiting the longest; with no regard to distance. Pax think scheduling circumvents this; NOPE. The only thing scheduling does for a pax is to set up the ride, saving the pax from opening the app when they need a ride.


----------



## Uberdmvdriver

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Amazing, how entitled pax are. I always cancel after the minimum 3 minutes wait time The exception would have been if the fare was on destination mode or it was a 2.0 X surge fare.


Yeah you got that right. Entitled drivers have a champagne taste with a beer pocket.


----------



## Jimmy44

Uberdmvdriver said:


> Yeah you got that right. Entitled drivers have a champagne taste with a beer pocket.


Lyft is 5 minutes. 
In some cases you can make more money on a cancel if it's a long pick up.
I hate it when they say your not qualified for cancellation fee because your time did not match the estimated time of arrival.


----------



## Terrapin Bound

Jimmy44 said:


> In some cases you can make more money on a cancel if it's a long pick up.


And deservedly so...if the pax isn't ready after all that drive time PLUS the 5 minutes, that's on them. I'll take the $8-$12 and move right along.


----------



## The super uber

Prius Mike said:


> The 5-minute cancellation countdown starts once the arrival window starts. In other words, if you arrive 2 minutes early, you get to wait 7 minutes before you can cancel with a fee. I've taken to checking the trip for my arrival time vs the scheduled time. Arriving before the window = cancel.


Perfect...Schedule a ride...ya better be ready 15 minutes ahead


----------



## Jimmy44

The super uber said:


> Perfect...Schedule a ride...ya better be ready 15 minutes ahead


That explains a lot of non payment for cancellations.
What is the rule when rider cancels while you are on route to pick up ?


----------



## Benjamin M

The super uber said:


> Perfect...Schedule a ride...ya better be ready 15 minutes ahead


I had a pax on Uber a couple of weeks ago, barely spoke English, tell me that I was "late" - regular ping, not a reservation.

Tried to explain the driver shortage but got nowhere and earned a 1*.

Had a scheduled (actually, I think it was a regular ping) Lyft trip, had already contacted the pax, and finally gave up after sitting for almost 20 minutes (rides volume was low).

Then I saw her chasing after me. 😂 Sorry, Charlie, but the ride is already canceled (never talked to her).

Threatened with deactivation by Lyft - probably because our skin is different (didn't see her until the trip was canceled). Really don't care.


----------



## Benjamin M

Jimmy44 said:


> That explains a lot of non payment for cancellations.
> What is the rule when rider cancels while you are on route to pick up ?


Same, depends on how long you have been driving toward the destination - in my experience.


----------



## Uberdmvdriver

Jimmy44 said:


> That explains a lot of non payment for cancellations.
> What is the rule when rider cancels while you are on route to pick up ?


It depends. From my experience the rider has 5 minutes to cancel the ride. If they cancel within 5 minutes you get nothing. Outside the 5 minutes you get at least the minimum plus surge price in the area. 

Last week I took a 20 minute drive to a area and the rider cancelled as soon as I arrived at the destination. I was mad. But I took the cancellation and surge rates and made $14.05


----------



## Benjamin M

Uberdmvdriver said:


> It depends. From my experience the rider has 5 minutes to cancel the ride. If they cancel within 5 minutes you get nothing. Outside the 5 minutes you get at least the minimum plus surge price in the area.
> 
> Last week I took a 20 minute drive to a area and the rider cancelled as soon as I arrived at the destination. I was mad. But I took the cancellation and surge rates and made $14.05


Yep that's what I have experienced as well


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Jimmy44 said:


> That explains a lot of non payment for cancellations.
> What is the rule when rider cancels while you are on route to pick up ?


We talking about a scheduled ride? If you accept a reservation and they cancel with less than an hour to go, you get full payment. Got one of those, it was awesome. 

Regular trips: they have 2 minutes to cancel for free, after that you get the higher of the cancellation fee or time and mileage expended to the point they cancel.


----------



## Jimmy44

Disgusted Driver said:


> We talking about a scheduled ride? If you accept a reservation and they cancel with less than an hour to go, you get full payment. Got one of those, it was awesome.
> 
> Regular trips: they have 2 minutes to cancel for free, after that you get the higher of the cancellation fee or time and mileage expended to the point they cancel.


Thanks for explaining that.


----------



## Jimmy44

Uberdmvdriver said:


> It depends. From my experience the rider has 5 minutes to cancel the ride. If they cancel within 5 minutes you get nothing. Outside the 5 minutes you get at least the minimum plus surge price in the area.
> 
> Last week I took a 20 minute drive to a area and the rider cancelled as soon as I arrived at the destination. I was mad. But I took the cancellation and surge rates and made $14.05


Thanks for that explanation.


----------



## Jimmy44

T


Benjamin M said:


> Same, depends on how long you have been driving toward the destination - in my experience.


Thanks


----------



## Jimmy44

Benjamin M said:


> I had a pax on Uber a couple of weeks ago, barely spoke English, tell me that I was "late" - regular ping, not a reservation.
> 
> Tried to explain the driver shortage but got nowhere and earned a 1*.
> 
> Had a scheduled (actually, I think it was a regular ping) Lyft trip, had already contacted the pax, and finally gave up after sitting for almost 20 minutes (rides volume was low).
> 
> Then I saw her chasing after me. 😂 Sorry, Charlie, but the ride is already canceled (never talked to her).
> 
> Threatened with deactivation by Lyft - probably because our skin is different (didn't see her until the trip was canceled). Really don't care.


Since driving exclusively for Lyft I forgot about the dreaded 1 from Uber riders.
I do not miss that one bit.
Sorry to hear about the deactivated threats.
Rideshare right now is like the wild wild west.


----------



## voiceofreason

Immoralized said:


> When you accept the trip you can see if Uber screwed you on the trip and they got you too early by pressing on ride details on these kind of trips and it'll let you view the time window that the rider has set.
> 
> Usually Uber really good as in the rider has set the time for 10am for example and I get there at 9.55am on a normal uberx in which case they get exactly 5 minutes because the window for them to get ready is exactly 10am to 10.15am where the ride is going to pick them up because it is impossible to always be on the exact dot with driver canceling rides.
> 
> In which case as soon as it hits 10am and they are not out I cancel and collect my fee and handball it to the next driver that will rock up at 10.05am or 10.10am as Uber will find the next driver in which case the rider still get to where they want to be in the window they expect to be. If they want a bit of time they can order a comfort or premium ride which gives them 10 minutes of wait time extra but that still won't mean extra window time as you can arrive at 0950 and still be able to cancel at 1000. However if you arrived at 1000 then you got to wait 1010 before you can cancel as uber doesn't care about your time you don't make a dime more just waiting the extra 5.
> 
> In any case uber automatically notify the rider when they matched and gives the rider an ETA so they can be toes to the curb when you are coming. They get notified again when you get there meaning they can get out and hop in within an additional 5 minute window if you land inside that window if you got there 10 or 20 minutes early because Uber screwed you and you didn't check the ride details then you got to sit that long until you can cancel.


wow.


----------



## voiceofreason

touberornottouber said:


> View attachment 591905​


----------



## Jimmy44

voiceofreason said:


> wow.


Really wow !!!!


----------



## Prius Mike

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Are you sure the countdown time doesn't begin when you are less than 60 feet from the pin?


Yes, positive. Cancel with fee is available only after 5 minutes have elapsed past the expected arrival.


----------



## Jimmy44

Prius Mike said:


> Yes, positive. Cancel with fee is available only after 5 minutes have elapsed past the expected arrival.


If they cancel before the 5 minutes I call the help desk and tell them the passenger actually got in my car then cancelled. 
I have gotten money in the form of an added bonus for this on several occasions.
Also on those medical calls where nobody shows up ? I accept the ride and drive no one to the destination and get paid for it.
These are tricks you learn after being stiffed by passengers and L/U.


----------



## CrazyT

I had similar the other day. We were getting a thunderstorm starting, pings were flying, and the way I was stacking trips I think there was a big shortage of drivers in the area. I got one that I didn’t realize was scheduled until I got there and saw the pickup details instead of the start button. As it happened I arrived 1 minute after the scheduled window opened. I waited, app started charging for wait time, got a text from the pax of be right there. I watched the timer climb. At 3:45 into being charged for time (so actually 5:45 in my market) another text came in of “coming out new”. The app hit 5:00 of charged time when it went eligible for cancel. At that point still no pax exiting the house. I even looked at the neighboring houses to see if I missed someone. Nope. Slow roll, cancel trip, and didn’t have to turn the app off because it was an instant ping sent me out of that neighborhood


----------



## SlurvyP

FLKeys said:


> I drive at a certain time on a certain day where there are not many driver if any driving other than me. Got a ping and showed up, 20 minute wait on a scheduled ride two mile trip. I cancelled and moved on. Got rewarded with a nice $30 trip followed by a $23 trip back toward where I started. Got a ping for the original place and it was the same person. No scheduled trip this time. I took him. He questioned why I cancelled on him earlier and I explained why. He was now late for work and upset with me. Got a nice 1 ⭐ from him.
> 
> He knows drivers are very limited at that time, that is why he uses the scheduled feature. I told him it costs me money and I will no longer accept his request if it comes as a scheduled ride. I said if I'm available I'll be here, I'm not giving up a potentially more profitable trip while I sit there waiting for him.
> 
> The following week he scheduled again. I declined. Did another ride and Uber sent me his ride gain as a scheduled trip. Declined again. Did another trip and got his request again as a regular trip. Declined again and went and sat in his parking lot. He asked if I was working and I said yes, he said the app shows no drivers available. I said sorry, the app must not be matching us because you gave me a poor rating on the last ride. I got another ping a few minutes later. About 30 minutes later I see him getting in a Taxi. Late for work again.
> 
> He could of walked to work in the time he waited for a ride.
> 
> Will see what happens next week.


Wow, must be a small ass town if you can track individual riders like that.


----------



## FLKeys

SlurvyP said:


> Wow, must be a small ass town if you can track individual riders like that.


I'm in a slow rural area. Last night from 5PM to 11 PM I got a whopping 1 ping. I have several regulars that I see multiple times a week.

For instance I know on Thursday to leave my day job on time and head south about 2 miles away from home and I will score a 14 mile trip to a mile south of my house from a project manager working a long term project. He also tips well every time. He lets me know what weeks he will be out of town so I don't waste my time heading south 2 miles.


----------



## SlurvyP

FLKeys said:


> Har
> 
> Hard to say if Uber acts on it. I live in a small community people wise and see repeat PAX multiple times every week. I have yet to ever get a repeat request from a minor that I reported.
> 
> I have transported 2 minors over the years. One had a card showing she was an emancipated youth, I choose to take her to work while her car was broke down and being repaired. The other was stranded on the side of the road with a broken bike. He was trying to get to work. I took him and his bike back home and then took him to work so he was not late. These were special circumstances and I respected the teens for trying to make something in life. The ones that want a ride to school, to a friends house, or back home from a party are on their own.


Take it from an Uber driver, school is no way to make something of yourself! Who needs books when ya got the Uber App!


----------



## Uberdmvdriver

touberornottouber said:


> View attachment 591905​I get a ride request to go to an apartment. When I arrive it shows me that it is a scheduled ride for 9:45 - 9:55. It is 9:46 so I message them to let them know i am in front of the building (there are 30 buildings in this complex and the GPS is often off). She messages back that she will need a couple minutes. I say "no problem" because I can live with 2-3 minutes. But then she messages back that she "uses the scheduled rides to give her some extra leeway". (she is thinking that she has until 9:55 to come out and is starting to get snooty with me). I consider messaging back to tell her, no, she misunderstood how it works but thought better of it as you never know how they will react. I also consider whether I should just cancel the ride then and there and leave to avoid having to deal with her but decide to let it go.
> 
> It finally tells me I can now cancel and get paid. I decide to wait an extra three minutes just to be a nice guy (I really am not a jerk honest). Finally I am over 8 minutes in now. It's 9:54 so I cancel.
> 
> She was going to wait to 9:55 to "show me" and make me wait for being "impatient". I wonder how that worked out for her? I drove away about $4.50 richer. Sorry lady but I ain't your butler and your ride was going to be a minimum fare. I am sure she was ont he phone with Uber. Hopefully they told her how it works but I doubt it.


You did the right thing by canceling. Some riders are so disrespectful. Through the school of hard knocks I have learned to be diligent in canceling at 5 minutes. I start raising my hand on the cancel button at 4:55 and then bingo I cancel at 5:00 with no regrets.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

Illini said:


> I'm gone the second I'm eligible for a no-show fee.


Fo sho, unless it's a DM trip or something or you know it's worthwhile


----------



## 58756

touberornottouber said:


> View attachment 591905​I get a ride request to go to an apartment. When I arrive it shows me that it is a scheduled ride for 9:45 - 9:55. It is 9:46 so I message them to let them know i am in front of the building (there are 30 buildings in this complex and the GPS is often off). She messages back that she will need a couple minutes. I say "no problem" because I can live with 2-3 minutes. But then she messages back that she "uses the scheduled rides to give her some extra leeway". (she is thinking that she has until 9:55 to come out and is starting to get snooty with me). I consider messaging back to tell her, no, she misunderstood how it works but thought better of it as you never know how they will react. I also consider whether I should just cancel the ride then and there and leave to avoid having to deal with her but decide to let it go.
> 
> It finally tells me I can now cancel and get paid. I decide to wait an extra three minutes just to be a nice guy (I really am not a jerk honest). Finally I am over 8 minutes in now. It's 9:54 so I cancel.
> 
> She was going to wait to 9:55 to "show me" and make me wait for being "impatient". I wonder how that worked out for her? I drove away about $4.50 richer. Sorry lady but I ain't your butler and your ride was going to be a minimum fare. I am sure she was ont he phone with Uber. Hopefully they told her how it works but I doubt it.


10 mins is fine. Taste a developing country hardships like Dominican Republic or one I an in and you'll be greatful for being an Uber driver in USA


----------



## StrikeToWin

Before I was an Uber Ant, I was an esteemed 5 star rider with rides all over the Las Vegas area. Ok, I only have about 10 lifetime rides but I did a scheduled ride one time while in Vegas and that was the morning of my flight home from Excalibur to the airport and I scheduled p/u for 9:15 am. I actually had a driver call me at 8:55 am and ask if I was ready. I told him no, and that I had scheduled for 9:15 and would be out around 9:10. He said he would have to cancel so I thought I would have to request again but instead they reassigned the ride and the new driver showed up at 9:17 to find me and my daughter standing there toes to the curb. We of course loaded our own luggage (thought that was weird at the time but understand it now) and asked our non-English speaking driver how he was doing today. He mumbled something and then said "Airline!" I responded with Southwest and that was the extent of our conversation. When I exited his vehicle, he popped the trunk and I removed mine and my daughters 2 bags and handed the driver a 10 dollar bill and away he went. 

I say all of that to explain both sides of the reservation equation. I get reservation requests fairly regularly here in my market. I hate them but have figured out that most of the time my passengers are ready at the minimum of the start time of the window. I have never had to cancel a reservation and only once did I have to wait more than 5 minutes on my passenger. I always double check the pickup window and figure out how much time I have and can usually catch a bathroom break on my way to the pick up. I know this is not everyone's experience with reservations and I'm sure that I will have one soon that I really don't want to do. Uber sending drivers too early to a res is on them but as a passenger, there is a reason I put in the time for pickup. I wasn't trying to avoid surge (I honestly didn't even know what surge was until I started driving and reading here), I just was trying to make a hectic early morning a little easier on myself and one less thing to worry about. The reservation option is good, but sucks when people abuse it.


----------



## Nightdriver27

Yesterday I got a ride that wasn't a scheduled ride and when I got there a message appeared to press the timer. It said I was 4 minutes early for the time uber told them I would be there and to give them extra time. Anybody get a message like that?


----------



## FLKeys

Nightdriver27 said:


> Yesterday I got a ride that wasn't a scheduled ride and when I got there a message appeared to press the timer. It said I was 4 minutes early for the time uber told them I would be there and to give them extra time. Anybody get a message like that?


I get it often, it will still let you cancel after the 5 minutes and get paid. Of course I'm in a slow market where pings are few and far between so I will tend to wait for the PAX as I might not get another ping for hours.


----------



## Terrapin Bound

FLKeys said:


> I get it often, it will still let you cancel after the 5 minutes and get paid. Of course I'm in a slow market where pings are few and far between so I will tend to wait for the PAX as I might not get another ping for hours.


I've gotten that message (arrived before expected). All but once I was able to cancel at 5:00 and get paid. The one time, it behaved differently, not sure what it was doing, but I cancelled anyways, as it was closing time and there were other fares to be had. That time seemed to just be a quirk, as it's been normal since then. BUT, now when I get that, I'm not sure what to expect. Way to keep us guessing, Uber.


----------



## FLKeys

Terrapin Bound said:


> I've gotten that message (arrived before expected). All but once I was able to cancel at 5:00 and get paid. The one time, it behaved differently, not sure what it was doing, but I cancelled anyways, as it was closing time and there were other fares to be had. That time seemed to just be a quirk, as it's been normal since then. BUT, now when I get that, I'm not sure what to expect. Way to keep us guessing, Uber.


If it is a scheduled ride and you arrive before the scheduled time you have to wait the 5 minutes + the time you arrived early. For example scheduled 6:00 AM to 6:10 AM and you arrive at 5:55 AM you have to wait 10 minutes to get paid for a cancel. 5 minutes wait plus the 5 minutes you got there early.


----------



## Terrapin Bound

FLKeys said:


> If it is a scheduled ride and you arrive before the scheduled time you have to wait the 5 minutes + the time you arrived early. For example scheduled 6:00 AM to 6:10 AM and you arrive at 5:55 AM you have to wait 10 minutes to get paid for a cancel. 5 minutes wait plus the 5 minutes you got there early.


Right. Which is why I don't purposely accept scheduled rides.
But it happens from time to time on "regular" rides. Ones that don't show up as scheduled on my end. Don't know why. Usually it seems to happen on a ride that's real close by. That's may be part of it. 

I do try to avoid scheduled rides, but sometimes accidentally accept them. My cancellation rate suffers for it, but so it goes.


----------



## 232200

touberornottouber said:


> Forgot to mention, not being a rookie, I also turned off Uber and turned on Lyft as I drove away so that I did not get her again. Given the shortage of drivers i am sure she ended up late whereever she was going or just had to walk. She probably had to be there by 10:00am and was just cutting it close.


I love when I get them again. I’m hoping they talk shit, so I can educate them on how things work.


----------



## 232200

With Uber I just cancel one the timer runs out. With Lyft you have to call, I ask them if they still need the car, if they say yes, I’ll give them up to 60 seconds to come out, at 60 seconds I’m gone. If they don’t answer I’m gone as well.


----------



## FLKeys

UberPro1969 said:


> With Uber I just cancel one the timer runs out. With Lyft you have to call, I ask them if they still need the car, if they say yes, I’ll give them up to 60 seconds to come out, at 60 seconds I’m gone. If they don’t answer I’m gone as well.


With Lyft at the 4 minutes and 45 seconds I would call the PAX, get one ring and hang up. That way i could cancel at 5 minutes if I wanted to. Not sure if that still works as it has been 2.5 years since I did a Lyft ride. They still have me shadow banned.


----------



## 232200

FLKeys said:


> With Lyft at the 4 minutes and 45 seconds I would call the PAX, get one ring and hang up. That way i could cancel at 5 minutes if I wanted to. Not sure if that still works as it has been 2.5 years since I did a Lyft ride. They still have me shadow banned.


I don’t think it works that way now. Because once the timer runs out, it pops up to call before you cancel. I would imagine calling them before, you would need to call again once the timer actually runs out. I will test this next time I get a chance


----------



## FLKeys

UberPro1969 said:


> I don’t think it works that way now. Because once the timer runs out, it pops up to call before you cancel. I would imagine calling them before, you would need to call again once the timer actually runs out. I will test this next time I get a chance


Yes test it, it was that way in the past as well, however if you called before the message popped up it would not pop up at 5 minutes.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

I show up two minutes before the I am late so that they customer will be out there and if they take longer than the seven minutes ( the two minutes plus the five ) then they are out of luck…

Had a guy in North Houston in a trailer park that wouldn’t give me his trailer number so I sat and waited for the timer to expire and when it was down to ten seconds he called and said his trailer number and I said that is great, so make sure the next driver knows this and he got mad and I left…

play games get burn!


----------



## OCBob

NicFit said:


> Your first mistake was to message the passenger, never call or message to say your have arrived, the app does that and all you do is open yourself up to this kind of BS. Arrive, wait your 5 minutes and leave. They want to call you then deal with it, means they are a little more considerate or have some issue that came up but never wait past the 5 minutes. I’ve never had a good experience when I called the rider, they get all stupid for some reason. You know they already don’t care about your time if they aren’t at the curb when you pull up, calling or messaging them just enables them to waste more of your time. Incoming calls are fine, but never start calling them, for any reason except if there’s a huge issue in you getting there, ie major accident just happened or the road was just closed, other then that I never call a rider


I send a text at 3 minutes telling them that Lyft/Uber wants me to leave in 2 minutes. That gets the message across.


----------



## neverdopool

No-showing is like better than sex for me. It's what I live for. I must've no-showed at least 5000 and Uber never said anything. With Lyft, it's typically medical rides and I no-show 80% of them. You can literally call them, tell them "I've been here 5+ minutes waiting for you but now I have to leave, have a nice day" and hang up. Doesn't matter as long as you're a profitable driver. With Lyft, you can also call them as soon as you arrive and hang up after one-ring.

If they violated contract, like too many passengers, or picking a place where you can't legally stop... just trigger the pinpoint then go wait somewhere nearby before you cancel so you get paid for the pickup trip. In some states, it's required to have a 'doggy car seat' for pets, so in those states you can reject them as well. I make sure to do so if they don't bother to ask if it's alright to bring their furry friend along,


----------



## og bunky

wait what. around here scheduled rides pay out a guaranteed minimum of something like $20+ if they're 5 min late after scheduled pickup time (which often involves 10+ minute wait for that to happen).


----------



## priusorlando

today I cancelled on a pax when they were 6 feet from the car 7:01 is 7:01 no exceptions..... sick of losing 7 minutes of my time when they should have been at the pick up before they ordered their ride. Right after I cancelled I got a ride for double and they were right there at the pick up. The woman that made me wait got to watch my new customers get in the car and drive off. at least she is now in the pick up spot when she orders her next uber


----------



## painfreepc

I wish I could do that vulcan mind meld thing and give you guys all my 12 years experience of driving Taxi, cuz if you had that experience, you would not be freaking complaining, you would realize driving Uber and Lyft you have it pretty damn easy especially if you're lucky to work in busy cities, you all are a bunch of spoiled brats,

As a taxi driver I did the Ada schedule pickups that went from 4:00 in the morning till 4:00 in the evening every freaking one of them were scheduled to pick ups all of them had a window of 15 to 20 minutes you don't know how easy you have it why don't you go suck on a baby bottle.


----------

